# Dungeonfinder



## Namsoon (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,


hat es schonmal jemand erlebt, dass der Ruf zu den Waffen bei dem Dungeonfinder auf Schaden war?

Ich finde diese neu eingeführte Option nützt überhaupt nichts um beispielsweise mehr Tanks in den Dungeonfinder zu locken.

Wenn keine Tanks da sind, dann melden sich auch keine an! Und mal davon abgesehen werden NIEMALS weniger DD als Tanks angemeldet sein damit mal DD die Chance auf die Belohnungen von Ruf zu den Waffen bekommen.

Diese neu eingeführte Option ist doch total ungerecht da man ja sogar Reittiere und Haustiere als Belohnung bekommen kann wenn man sich dafür anmeldet.

Und aufgrund der Tatsache das sich NIEMALS weniger DD als Tanks anmelden werden zB Klassen, die nur DD machen können, niemals die Chance auf die Belohnungen haben.


Was haben sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht?


Nur weil man da Belohnungen bekommen kann machen nicht auf einmal alle Tank. Und wie soll beispielsweise ein Magier, Hexer oder Schurke Tank machen... das ist für mich unbegreiflich.


----------



## Squidd (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja auch der Grund weshalb dieses Feature für so viel Diskussionsstoff sorgt.
Im Prinzip werden Tanks und Healer belohnt und die DDs gucken in die Röhre. Und obendrein ist auch umstritten, ob die Belohnungen überhaupt etwas an der Wartezeit verändert haben. Dummerweise mussten sie aber irgendetwas einführen, was den Tank/Healer -Mangel dämpfen sollte, und das ist gewiss nicht die beste Lösung, die sich Blizz hat einfallen lassen.


----------



## pwnytaure (7. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe bspw keine unterschiede an der wartezeit


----------



## BlackBirdone (7. Mai 2011)

Aber es gibt auch keine andere möglichkeit mehr leute zum tanken zu bewegen oder healen, und ich muss sagen wenn alle heros in der woche (die 7 ) fertig sind, dann überleg ich shcon wen nder goldene punkt aufblitzt ob ich nicht doch noch eine mach  und da bin ich sicher nicht alleine und das hilft dann schon das mehr leute sich anmelden


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (7. Mai 2011)

sehe ich komplett anders. seit dem ruf zu den waffen melde ich mich als tank an. vorher immer öfter als dd und die wartezeiten sind auch runtergegangen (so um die 10min in unserem pool).

vergesst nicht, dass rzdw eine veränderung für die dds war. selbst wenn sich nur ein spieler mehr als tank und weniger als dd anmeldet hat es sinn gemacht (und das hat es ja nachweislich).
außerdem sind die items die man bekommt boe und kann sie an seine anderen chars verschicken wenn der tankchar nicht der achievementchar ist.

und wenn ich mit meinem mage drinne bin, komme ich natürlich auch schneller rein, bzw weniger tanks und heals leaven einfach mal eben, da sie noch die packs haben wollen.

was jammern denn die dds? die haben doch keinen nachteil?

wenns euch stört spielt selber n tank und auch hier gilt wieder, sobald blizz nur einen spieler mehr motivieren kann das zu tun, haben alle was davon. die dds mit geringeren wartezeiten und die tanksheal mit neuen pets ( /ironie=on   "wooohoooooo"  /ironie=off)


----------



## Aki†A (7. Mai 2011)

also ich hab jetzt schon nen paarmal als heiler angemeldet als ruf zu den waffen dafür aktiv war meine ausbeute daraus war ziemlich mies.

1x wille, stärke, ausdauer flask (in 3 runs)
3x Trank der tol'vir(1 run)
1x weißes mottenei
1x dämonenauge
1x heliodor 

"droprate" für mounts ist wirklich sehr gering und warscheinlich werden nur tanks über den beutel an die mounts kommen oder heiler mit viel glück, da diese nicht permanent den beutel bekommen^^

naja und da auch pets drin sein können die man bei händlern bekommt denke ich es wird bei mounts ähnlich sein und deshalb is der beutel eig total fürn arsch und nur zum gold sparen da. die wirkliche belohnung davon ist eher, dass man keine halbe stunde auf den inv warten muss


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ich sehe bspw keine unterschiede an der wartezeit



Ich sehe mit meiner Hexe beispielsweise Wartezeitverkürzung von bis zu Hälfte der bisherigenZeiten, in den Stoßzeiten(und mit meinen Tanks eine Verlängerung der Wartezeiten)


----------



## bzzzu (7. Mai 2011)

Was soll Blizzard denn eurer Meinung nach auch tun, um den Tank-/Heilermangel in den Random-Inis zu beseitigen? Tankbots einführen? Mehr als einen "Anreiz" bieten, die momentan unterbesetzte Rolle auszuüben können die doch auch nicht machen, immerhin kann ja niemand dazu gezwungen werden, eine bestimmte Rolle zu spielen. Und so benachteiligt sind doch die DD nun auch wieder nicht, in dem Beutel sind immerhin nur Pets/Mounts, die sich jedermann erfarmen kann. Und ganze 40g extra...


----------



## legend codename (7. Mai 2011)

Ich finde gut das Heiler und Tanks noch eine extra Belohnung bekommen, weil die eine schwierigere Aufgabe haben als DDs und das sollte belohnt werden.


----------



## Nexus.X (7. Mai 2011)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> Ich sehe bspw keine unterschiede an der wartezeit


Ich sehe sie eindeutig, nämlich von vorher 20-30Min. auf kaum mal mehr über 10Min.
Was die Belohnungen angeht sehe ich auch keine Probleme, da es sich wie bereits erwähnt nur um Dinge handelt die "Jeder!" auch extern farmen kann ... einziger Vorteil des Tanks/Heilers sind die paar Minuten weniger Aufwand, da es sich für sie nebenbei erledigt.
Allerdings finde ich das gerechtfertigt, wenn man als solcher immer der Depp vom Dienst ist. DDs machen sich ja trotz der möglichen Fähigkeiten kaum mal die Mühe etwas nützliches zu tun, wie zu unterbrechen oder ähnliches um das Gruppenspiel zu erleichtern ... ziehen stattdessen aber fleißig Aggro, wenn man sich selbst darauf konzentriert und mal 5sek nicht wie bekloppt draufholzt.

Solange sich der Durchschnitts DD nicht vom Spielverhalten verbessert sehe ich kein Anrecht auf irgendeine Klage, da es nunmal um eben solche im LfG Tool geht.

PS: Sorry wenn es etwas verworren klingt, aber ich hab grade 4Std. ein Buch durchgesuchtet, da hat die Sprache irgendwie abgefärbt und hab keine Lust es neu zu formulieren.


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. Mai 2011)

Die Wartezeiten sind auch ein wenig tagesabhänig hab mit nen Gildenkollegen gestern abend bald ne stunde gewartet und zu den stoßzeiten  9-20 min als dd


----------



## MennoxX (7. Mai 2011)

ich weis ja nicht was ihr habt die warteschlange hat sich EXTREM geändert

vor patch 4.1 hatte ich wartezeiten von 30-50 mins als dd
und jez sind 5-15 und da soll sich nichts geändert haben is klar ^^

auch wenn ich tanke profitiere ich net von dem sack weil ich immer gildies mitnehme lasse die doch net sitzen nur weil ich ne gammlige belohnung kriege

und mounts sind so selten, dass das fast net zu bechten ist also worüber regt ihr euch auf es war ne super idee

lg Mennoxx


----------



## Cantharion (7. Mai 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Was die Belohnungen angeht sehe ich auch keine Probleme, da es sich wie bereits erwähnt nur um Dinge handelt die "Jeder!" auch extern farmen kann ... einziger Vorteil des



Genau das wollen die flamer nicht verstehen.
Ich sehe es an meinen Chars: Als healer musste ich im Schnitt ca 13-17 Minuten warten, heute warte ich ca 5 Minuten. Gleiches Spiel bei den dds: 10-15 statt 20-30Minuten.

Wenn der einzige "Preis" für diese Zeitersparnis darin besteht dass die Tanks die Chance auf mounts (die jeder 85er in ein paar runs à 5-10 Minuten bekommen kann) bzw pets die man für ein paar Gold im AH kaufen kann besteht, finde ich das vollkommen fair.

Und warum beschweren sich Klassen die nur dd spielen können dass sie den Belohnungsbeutel nicht bekommen können?
Das sind lediglich ein paar blaue Steine (selten mehr wert als 30g), fläschchen, etwas gold, Haustiere (meist pets für 10g sehr sehr selten Pets für 400g+) und mounts die sich JEDER der dd Klassen solo "erfarmen" kann (mit höherer Droppchance pro run). Wäre es etwas besonderes wie ein exklussives Mount wäre ich natürlich dagegen, aber diese paar "goodies"?!

Die ganzen flames zeigen nur eins: Den meisten wäre es lieber wenn die tanks keine ~50g pro run mehr bekommen würden, und würden dafür sogar längere Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen...arm.


----------



## wowoo (7. Mai 2011)

Namsoon schrieb:


> Ich finde diese neu eingeführte Option nützt überhaupt nichts um beispielsweise mehr Tanks in den Dungeonfinder zu locken.
> 
> Wenn keine Tanks da sind, dann melden sich auch keine an! Und mal davon abgesehen werden NIEMALS weniger DD als Tanks angemeldet sein damit mal DD die Chance auf die Belohnungen von Ruf zu den Waffen bekommen.


Es müssen auch nicht weniger DD als Tanks drin sein damit Ruf zu den Waffen aktiv wird, bei mir als Heal ist es auch jeden Tag ein paar mal.



Namsoon schrieb:


> Und aufgrund der Tatsache das sich NIEMALS weniger DD als Tanks anmelden werden zB Klassen, die nur DD machen können, niemals die Chance auf die Belohnungen haben.


Es müssen sich einfach nur ein paar Minuten keine DDs anmelden, dann wird "Ruf zu den Waffen: DD" aktiv, aber das passiert halt leider nur ab und zu mitten in der Nacht.



Namsoon schrieb:


> Nur weil man da Belohnungen bekommen kann machen nicht auf einmal alle Tank. Und wie soll beispielsweise ein Magier, Hexer oder Schurke Tank machen... das ist für mich unbegreiflich.


Die Beutel sind deswegen ja Accountgebunden, du kannst dir einfach nen Tank oder Heal als Twink hochziehen und dann mit denen ab und zu mal ne HC machen.

Immer ohne Autoloot in den Beutel gucken, wenn ein Mount für den Main oder eins das der Char schon hat drin ist kannst du den ganzen Beutel einfach auf nen anderen Char schicken. 



Namsoon schrieb:


> Diese neu eingeführte Option ist doch total ungerecht da man ja sogar Reittiere und Haustiere als Belohnung bekommen kann wenn man sich dafür anmeldet.


Da geb ich dir sogar Recht, die Reittiere waren echt übertrieben.
Ich hatte bis jetzt bei geschätzten acht Beuteln zwei Pets vom Argentumstunier (beide 2k im AH wert) und ein paar Tränke + jedes mal 60-80g.

Die Reittiere hätten sich einfach weglassen können, Rabenfürst usw kann man jetzt mit jeder Klasse locker solo farmen, da müssen die nicht auch noch in normalen HC's droppen..

Dafür hätte man sich ja andere Belohnungen ausdenken können, nicht diese Mounts die eh schon ihren Glanz verloren haben weil jeder Zweite damit rumläuft.


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2011)

wowoo schrieb:


> Dafür hätte man sich ja andere Belohnungen ausdenken können, nicht diese Mounts die eh schon ihren Glanz verloren haben weil jeder Zweite damit rumläuft.



Weswegen genau DIESE Dinge gewählt wurden, damit das Wort "Ungerechtigkeit" gar nicht erst wirklich aufkommen kann. Wäre da etwas drinnen, dass es nur mit diesem Beutel geben würde, wäre die Sache extrem verhasst (noch verhasster als jetzt) da ja angeblich nur Tanks oder Heiler jemals in den Genuß kommen würden...- Ein kleiner Anreiz aber nichts, was wirklich sonst unerreichbar wäre


----------



## Nexus.X (7. Mai 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten sind auch ein wenig tagesabhänig hab mit nen Gildenkollegen gestern abend bald ne stunde gewartet und zu den stoßzeiten  9-20 min als dd


War das möglicherweise, als die Loginserver down waren? Da mussten wir nämlich auch 20Min. auf nen DD (!) warten.



wowoo schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir sogar Recht, die Reittiere waren echt übertrieben.
> Ich hatte bis jetzt bei geschätzten acht Beuteln zwei Pets vom Argentumstunier (beide 2k im AH wert) und ein paar Tränke + jedes mal 60-80g.


Leider hat nicht jeder so viel Glück ... in meinen bisher glaube 25 Beuteln war exakt 1x ein Pet drin, welches man in der Exodar für paar Gold kaufen kann ... yay  und ansonsten nur Mist, der nie über 50g wert war
.
Das es für die üblichen "Lucker" natürlich eine fast unverschämte Möglichkeit ist alle Mounts nebenbei abzukassieren lässt sich leider nit vermeiden. Die würden aber wohl auch beim jeweils 5ten Run in den entsprechenden Instanzen damit rausspazieren.
Mich persönlich - der seit Mitte BC schon nahezu täglich den Rabenfürst farmt - freut es, dass ich eine alternative Möglichkeit habe Ihn vielleicht doch endlich mein Eigen (mein Schatz!  ) nennen zu dürfen.


----------



## Freaking (7. Mai 2011)

es gibt so viele DDs, die mit nem sec tankspecc rumlaufen und auch mal ohne probleme ne hc tanken könnten (vorhandenes tankequip ist natürlich schon pflicht xD), wenn sie das nicht nutzen -> selber schuld 
und reine dd-klassen wie mage, wl, schurke und hunter haben da eben verkackt 
das ist, meiner meinung nach, die kalte und ernüchternde wahrheit ^^


----------



## bebelbro42 (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde das neue System auch nicht so dolle. Wenn man DD spielt, dann ist man definitiv im Nachteil und die Belohnungen sind schon dolle. 50 Gold hin oder her spart mit 15 Min questen!
Ich spiel auch nen Tank, aber nicht als Main und die Mounts hätte ich echt gerne. Mit dem Tank kam es aber noch nie vor, daß ich aufgefordert wurde mal DD zu machen. Finds deswegen einfach komplett für die Füße, weil solche Sachen immer in alle Richtungen gehen sollten. Wäre so, als würden alle Schmiede plötzlich pro Tag Geld bekommen, wenn sie Schmieden, weil sie halt Schmiede sind.
Einzelne Klassen bevorzugen ist einfach unfair. Wer sich über lange Wartezeiten aufregt, der kann ja nen Tank machen. Ich spiel gerne DD und dann muss ich halt akzeptieren, daß es länger dauert.
Dafür aber dann zusätzlich bestraft zu werden find ich doof. Es reicht doch, wenn man als Tank nie länger als 5 Min auf ne Gruppe wartet. Das müsste schon Lohn genug sein.
Hoffe, daß sich das bald ändert ... aber ich hoff ja auch noch, daß WoW mal ordentliches Handwerk bekommt ... Lach


----------



## wolfracht (7. Mai 2011)

Ihr DD's seit wirklich unglaublich dreißt. Ihr wollt Wartezeiten wie nen Tank haben, was aber nicht möglich ist. Sobald man dann mal nen Tank in ner Ini gefunden hat, wird er von Euch DD's nach 2 minuten gekickt, weil er nicht full epic ist und man eventuell CCn muss. Dafür wollt ihr auch noch ne Belohnung haben? Ich glaub echt es geht langsam los...


----------



## Domeus77 (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich als Heiler muss sagen, dass das "Feature" bei mir nicht das bewirkt hat was es soll. Ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Ich warte nun immer mit anmelden bis ich die Belohnung erhalte und mache sonst was anderes (farmen, Handwerken, etc). Mag egoistisch sein aber warum soll ich mich jetzt anmelden wenn ich 10 min. später noch eine Belohnung obendrauf bekomme. Also wirkt eigentlich das Feature eher negativ. Denn für die DDs bedeutet das noch längere Wartezeiten.

Und mir ist nochwas aufgefallen. Es melden sich plötzlich viele als Tank an die von ihrem Gear und Können nun wirklich keine Tanks sind. Scheinbar melden die sich an um die Belohnung zu erhalten. Ich als Heiler schwitz dann immer echt heftig die zu heilen.

Edit: Achja eines muss mal gesagt werden: Ihr DDs habt ein bißchen auch selbst Schuld an der Situation. Gerade von euch werden Tanks und Heiler enormst geflamed: Schneller, GoGo und es wird Dmg gemacht bevor der Tank an den Mobs ist etc. Also seid einfach mal ein weng netter zu den Tanks und haltet Euch ein wenig zurück und schon werden sicher mehr Tanks und Heiler rnd gehen.


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Mai 2011)

Leute was geht denn mit euch ab??
Ich gönne es den Healern und Tanks obwohl ich selber DD spiele und Tanks und healer müssen viel mehr leisten als DD in den Heroes.


----------



## Laeneus (7. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das RzdW System bescheuert. Ich habe als DD so gut wie nichts davon. Die Wartezeit verringert sich nur marginal, dafür bekomme ich häufig Tanks/ Healer in die Gruppe, die ohne Sockelung oder Verzauberung antanzen. Gleichzeitig traue ich mich nicht, das System als Tank zu nutzen, da ich zwar durchaus gutes Equip habe, aber eben ein unerfahrener Tank bin. Und da viele eben unerfahrene mit billigen Tanks gleich setzen, muss ich bei dem kleinsten Fehler mit einem Kick rechnen. Das ganze darf ruhig wieder abgeschafft werden.


----------



## bebelbro42 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich sag ja gar nicht, daß ich als DD nicht längere Wartezeiten akzeptieren muss. In ner 5er Gruppe gibts halt nunmal 3 DDs ... sprich 1 DD ist halt quasi nur n Drittel Tank oder Heiler. Aber die Wartezeit sollte die einzige Bestrafung sein. Das dürfte reichen und muss nicht noch extra bestraft werden. 
Ich bin eifnach nur für faire Chancen ... wie gesagt, als Tank hab ich noch nie ne andere Rolle angeboten bekommen ... und dann ist es nicht gleich für alle.

Hier hetzt auch niemand gegen Heiler oder Tanks. Ohne die geht ja nix ... aber ne Gruppe ohne DD geht halt auch nicht. Fairness ist alles was ich fordere.


----------



## Widdi (7. Mai 2011)

Aloha Leute,

ich muss sagen ich versteh die DD´s ein wenig natürlich haben wir (Tanks + Healer) jetz einen Vorzug den die DD´s nicht geniessen können. Doch muss man den DD´s sagen dieser Vorzug ist ziemlich gering ich kann bis auf die Mounts alles was in diesem Beutel ist auch einfach kaufen. Und jetzt im ernst einen Random dauert ca. eine halbe Stunden sollte ich in dieser Zeit farmen gehen oder Dailies machen habe ich am Ende das Pet und zusätzlich mehr Gold als wenn ich in die Hero renne. Daran kann man doch ziemlich einfach sehen das der Beutel gar keine so große Sache ist.

Und jetz kommt der Grund warum viele Tanks kaum Random gehen die mehrheit der DD´s ist unfreundlich oder kostet teilweise gefühlt Jahre des eigenen Lebens (Und ja ich mein Real Life^^).
Also seid netter und vielleicht melden sich auch mal wieder mehr Tanks an,so dass das System abgeschafft werden kann.

MfG Widdi


----------



## XRayFanatic (7. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Was soll Blizzard denn eurer Meinung nach auch tun, um den Tank-/Heilermangel in den Random-Inis zu beseitigen? Tankbots einführen? Mehr als einen "Anreiz" bieten, die momentan unterbesetzte Rolle auszuüben können die doch auch nicht machen, immerhin kann ja niemand dazu gezwungen werden, eine bestimmte Rolle zu spielen. Und so benachteiligt sind doch die DD nun auch wieder nicht, in dem Beutel sind immerhin nur Pets/Mounts, die sich jedermann erfarmen kann. Und ganze 40g extra...



Heilen wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß an Schwierigkeit zurückschrauben z.B. Ich sag ja jetzt nicht das es wie in WOTLK sein muß wo man direkt nach dem Pull Brain-AFK gegangen ist aber die Keule in Cata war ZU extrem und heilen macht einfach keinen fun mehr. Du hast als Heal 0 Chance, den Hauch eines Fehlers von DD´s oder Tanks auszugleichen, ohne das du selbst in Mana Not kommst und einen DD draufgehen lassen mußt um das weitere überleben des Tanks zu sichern. Das macht keinen Spaß und einen Sinn darin seh ich bis heute nicht. Auch macht es für mich als Heal überhaupt keinen Sinn Schaden zu machen um Mana zu regenerieren. Hab ich gar nicht die Zeit zu weil in der Castzeit eines Blitzes soviel Schaden auf die Gruppe eingeht das das nur schwer wieder auf die Reihe bringen kannst. Epic Fail. Hätte ich solch geniale Ideen auf Arbeit wär ich schon längst entlassen worden. 

Die Vollpfosten von Blizz sehen es anders, meinetwegen. Der Heiler- oder Tankmangel wurde auch mit diesem Nice to have-Gimmick zumindest im Realmpool Raserei nicht besser. Als DD hab ich immer noch eine Wartezeit von 40 Min. aber is mir piepe, als Heal hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Da wart ich lieber länger und bekomm keine Belohnung.

Gratz Blizz.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

Ist das Heilen auch so ein "drastisches Problem", wenn die Mechaniken á la CC verwendet werden oder nur "durchgerusht" werden soll?


----------



## Murkas (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke das System hat schon was gebracht, ich z.B. hab zwar auch schon vorher meist getankt, dies aber später wieder gelassen, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte auf drängelnde dds, die dann manchmal auch nur 5k dps fahren.. deswegen als dd angemeldet und notfalls konnte ich ja immernoch übernehmen. Leider ist in dem Beutel ned wirklich was begehrenswertes.. bisher n Ozeansaphir, n Willetrank und immer ca. 80g bekommen.. also schonmal n Willetrank als tank.. ey echt.. bringt glaube ich keinem tank was, außer er is noch heal.. was mir aber wirklich aufgefallen ist, dass die Wartezeit als tank gestiegen sind.. früher nach 1-2 Sekunden inv. Heute warte ich sogar manchmal 8 Minuten, trotz versprochener Belohnung...


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. Mai 2011)

Ich find das System super! Und ja mein Main ist purer DD (Warlock) von 30-40 Mins Wartezeit auf ca 10 runter. (Paar deppen Tanks dabeigehabt, die so wirkten als tanken sie nur wegen dem Beutel - fast nur PvP Gear, 0 Plan etc). Aber größteils seh ich da für mich als DD trotzdem Vorteile drin. Votekicks gegen Tanks / Heiler hab ich seitdem 2 zugestimmt, weils untragbar war, aber idR doch eher normale bis positive Ini-Runs gehabt.

Wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, dass Tanks und evtl der Heiler ne Extrabelohnung bekommen, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Da man alle Pets / Mounts die drin sein können sich selber besorgen kann (als DD auch viel einfacher bzw schneller, als nen Heiler mMn). Ihr DDs profitiert doch auch davon!

Selbst wenn mal nen etwas unterequippter Tank oder Heiler euch zugewiesen wird.. dann greift man halt unter die Arme, guckt dass man Mobs ins CC nimmt, stunnt etc um Schaden rauszunehmen. 

Das Argument, dass Tanks und Heiler mehr leisten müssen (wurde hier öfters genannt im Thread) kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehn. Zumindest wenn man als DD mal mehr macht als stumpf auf seinen Damage zu glotzen.


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Selbst wenn mal nen etwas unterequippter Tank oder Heiler euch zugewiesen wird.. dann greift man halt unter die Arme, guckt dass man Mobs ins CC nimmt, stunnt etc um Schaden rauszunehmen.
> 
> Das Argument, dass Tanks und Heiler mehr leisten müssen (wurde hier öfters genannt im Thread) kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehn. Zumindest wenn man als DD mal mehr macht als stumpf auf seinen Damage zu glotzen.



Sogesehen kann man als DD auch etwas für die Gruppe tun, ausser stupide sein Dmgmeter hochzutreiben. Ich finde das neue System auch sehr erfolgreich und freue mich, dass die Wartezeiten angeglichen wurden (zumindest auf Aman'Thul und Norgannon).


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das neue System auch nicht so dolle. Wenn man DD spielt, dann ist man definitiv im Nachteil und die Belohnungen sind schon dolle. 50 Gold hin oder her spart mit 15 Min questen!
> Ich spiel auch nen Tank, aber nicht als Main und die Mounts hätte ich echt gerne. Mit dem Tank kam es aber noch nie vor, daß ich aufgefordert wurde mal DD zu machen. Finds deswegen einfach komplett für die Füße, weil solche Sachen immer in alle Richtungen gehen sollten. Wäre so, als würden alle Schmiede plötzlich pro Tag Geld bekommen, wenn sie Schmieden, weil sie halt Schmiede sind.
> Einzelne Klassen bevorzugen ist einfach unfair. Wer sich über lange Wartezeiten aufregt, der kann ja nen Tank machen. Ich spiel gerne DD und dann muss ich halt akzeptieren, daß es länger dauert.
> Dafür aber dann zusätzlich bestraft zu werden find ich doof. Es reicht doch, wenn man als Tank nie länger als 5 Min auf ne Gruppe wartet. Das müsste schon Lohn genug sein.
> Hoffe, daß sich das bald ändert ... aber ich hoff ja auch noch, daß WoW mal ordentliches Handwerk bekommt ... Lach


Ich weiß nicht wo du welche Quests machst, aber bei 15Min/50g Questbelohnung questest du entweder als Holypriest mit grauem Lvl 10 Gear oder machst tägliche Quests die der Arena im Schattenhochland ebenwürdig sind. Anders kann ich mir das schwer erklären ...
Ich bin binnen 15-20Min mit den Tol Barad Aufgaben durch (Ja, beide Inseln) und verdiene dabei weit mehr als das 5-Fache.

Und als Strafe kann man das ganze nun wirklich nicht sehn ... es sei denn man missgönnt anderen auch noch den kleinsten Lohn. Nur weil einem selbst kürzere Wartezeiten nicht genügen - wo viele eh nur nutzlos in der Gegend rumstehn - kann man sowas nicht als Strafe bezeichnen.



XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Heilen wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß an Schwierigkeit zurückschrauben z.B. Ich sag ja jetzt nicht das es wie in WOTLK sein muß wo man direkt nach dem Pull Brain-AFK gegangen ist aber die Keule in Cata war ZU extrem und heilen macht einfach keinen fun mehr. Du hast als Heal 0 Chance, den Hauch eines Fehlers von DD´s oder Tanks auszugleichen, ohne das du selbst in Mana Not kommst und einen DD draufgehen lassen mußt um das weitere überleben des Tanks zu sichern. Das macht keinen Spaß und einen Sinn darin seh ich bis heute nicht. Auch macht es für mich als Heal überhaupt keinen Sinn Schaden zu machen um Mana zu regenerieren. Hab ich gar nicht die Zeit zu weil in der Castzeit eines Blitzes soviel Schaden auf die Gruppe eingeht das das nur schwer wieder auf die Reihe bringen kannst. Epic Fail. Hätte ich solch geniale Ideen auf Arbeit wär ich schon längst entlassen worden.


Es ist auch nicht die Aufgabe des Heilers, die dümmlichen Aktionen auszumerzen die da vorne am Boss veranstaltet werden.
Eben das sollten die Leute nach mitlerweile über nem halben Jahr mal wieder begreifen ... Lichking ist vorbei.
Ich hab meinen Hintern als DD aus der Suppe zu bewegen und auch mal Zauber zu unterbrechen, zu denen ich nicht vor dem Pull 5x aufgefordert werden musste.
Gewöhnt Euch als Heiler ab, jeden Toten aufs eigene Konto zu schreiben ... versucht zu analysieren (meinetwegen via Addon) wo das Problem lag und löst es.
Natürlich sollte man auch nicht über den Wolken schweben und alle andern beschuldigen. Man muss lernen zu sehen wann man selbst gepennt hat und wann der Mitspieler Mist baut.



Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Das Argument, dass Tanks und Heiler mehr leisten müssen (wurde hier öfters genannt im Thread) kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehn. *Zumindest wenn man als DD mal mehr macht als stumpf auf seinen Damage zu glotzen.
> *


Und genau hier liegt das Problem ... welches gefühlt 99% der, durch den Dungeon Finder entstanden Gruppen, haben. 
Ich find die Clowns von DDs im Vortexgipfel mitlerweile auch nichtmehr lustig, die bei den Trashpacks mit den Heilern nur strotzdoof auf einen einprügeln während der andere sehnsüchtig und völlig unberührt jeglicher Dots und auf seinen CC wartend, in der Zwischenzeit genüsslich seine Kameraden hochpumpt.
Da kommt mir jedesmal die Galle hoch ... ums mal krass auszudrücken.


----------



## Zuckerbub (8. Mai 2011)

Farme explizit mit meinem Tank und meinem Heiler nun die Taschen ab, konnte mittlerweile schon das Roboschreiterpet einsacken  

Geiles Featur. DANKE BLIZZ!!!


----------



## schmetti (8. Mai 2011)

Namsoon schrieb:


> hat es schonmal jemand erlebt, dass der Ruf zu den Waffen bei dem Dungeonfinder auf Schaden war?
> 
> Was haben sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht?
> 
> ...



Ja was Denkt sich Blizzard eigentlich ständig die Leute zufrieden stellen zu wollen...

 Man ganz im Ernst sowas kann einen echt an öden, mimimi Blizz tut nix mimimi Blizz ist ja so einfallslos und überhaupt der Dungeonfinder ist ja das allerletzte und das Blizz den Assozialen Tanks und Heilern auch noch was dafür extra gibt ist ja sowas von sch....

 Wenn es euch nicht passt Stunden zu warten , lernt selber nen Tank/Heal spielen und versucht doch mal nicht jeden Mob zu Pullen oder sinnlos auf einen anderen Mob zu Prügeln als der Tank, dann melden sich vielleicht auch wieder mehr RND Tanks und Heiler an.

 Fazit wenn ihr die Beutel wollt spielt eine andere Klasse oder nutzt euren Tank/Heal Talentbaum und vor allen Dingen lernt euren Char richtig zu spielen

Und warum Spielt ihr keinen Heiler oder Tank ? Richtig weil ihr wisst das Tank/Heal nicht immer einfach ist und obendrein ist es auch noch eine GANZ UNDANKBARE Aufgabe.

Schönen Muttertag ^^

Tante Edit meint auserdem das der Beutel eh überbewertet ist.


----------



## Mustang. (8. Mai 2011)

ganz ehrlich, sei froh das blizzard diese Regelung eingeführt hat - es geht einfach alles viel schneller. Du bist bestimmt auch so ein typ, der flamet wenn er malweider 30 minuten in der warteschlage warten muss :/


----------



## bebelbro42 (8. Mai 2011)

Hier geht komplett das eigentliche Problem unter. Es geht nicht darum zu zeigen welche Klasse soooo toll ist und welche nicht. Es geht um Gleichheit. Momentan ist es einfach so, daß manche Klassen bevorzugt werden. Das ist das einzige Problem!

Das manche Spieler Mist bauen kommt immer wieder vor. Sei es jetzt DD, die drängen oder n Tank, der ohne auf den Heiler zu gucken in nem Mobreinspringt. Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht.
Hier werden KLassen bevorzugt. Auf meinem Server gibts mehr HOrdler als Allianz. Gibts deswegen auch ne Belohnung für jeden, der sich nen Alli macht? Nein ... und genau das ist das Prinzip. 
Es geht auch nicht darum, daß ich mir die Belohnung nicht anders erspielen könnte ... klar kann man das. Die Sache ist nur, daß hier einer Gruppe mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben werden als den Anderen.

Deswegen war das Feature für die Füße. Der Dungeonfinder ist übrigens super, weil er einem die Gruppensuche doch erheblich vereinfacht. Ich wünsch mir sowas für Raidgruppen auch noch.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Hier geht komplett das eigentliche Problem unter. Es geht nicht darum zu zeigen welche Klasse soooo toll ist und welche nicht. Es geht um Gleichheit. Momentan ist es einfach so, daß manche Klassen bevorzugt werden. Das ist das einzige Problem!



Es wird niemand bevorzugt sie wollen lediglich dass mehr Leute Tanks spielen damit die "benachteiligten dds" nicht so lange warten müssen.

Blizzard hat niemals gehauptet dass die Klassen "sooo toll sind" sondern lediglich dass sie selten gespielt sind. Klarer Fall von die Dinge falsch aufgefasst und keinen Bock auf Klarstellung.


----------



## bebelbro42 (8. Mai 2011)

Ok, wenn Du nen BMW fährst, dann kriegste vom Staat die Steuer erlassen.
Bei allen anderen Marken nicht.

Wer ist jetzt bevorzugt? Vielleicht versteht man es ja so besser. Gleiches Prinzip.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn Du nen BMW fährst, dann kriegste vom Staat die Steuer erlassen.
> Bei allen anderen Marken nicht.



Das ist schwachsinn.
Tanks/healer nützen der kompletten Gruppe, verringern also die Wartezeit der dds (Vorteil) also in deinem Beispiel den anderen Autos.
iRL ist es aber wayne ob du ein BMW hast, denn das nützt fremden nicht viel.


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Ok, wenn Du nen BMW fährst, dann kriegste vom Staat die Steuer erlassen.
> Bei allen anderen Marken nicht.
> 
> Wer ist jetzt bevorzugt? Vielleicht versteht man es ja so besser. Gleiches Prinzip.



Nein, durch die Belohnungen ingame, haben auch alle DDs Nutzen davon (kürzere Wartezeiten). Was für einen Nutzen hätten in deinem Beispiel alle anderen Autofahrer?


----------



## bebelbro42 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh euer Argument schon. Aber jetzt stellt euch im Extremfall mal vor, wenn niemand mehr DD spielen würde, weil man da einfach Nachteile hat ... wie diese, über die wir reden. Hier streitet niemand ab, daß die Anforderungen an nden DD, nen Heiler oder nen Tank sich unterscheiden. Die Sache, die ich ungerecht finde ist nur, daß durch das Belohnungssystem einzelne Klassen bevorzugt werden.

Es sollte Vorteil genug sein, daß man als Tank und Heiler einfach schneller ne Gruppe findet. Als DD muss man halt dann auch einfach akzeptieren, daß man länger wartet. Damit hab ich ja gar kein Problem. Ich spiel ja auch nen Tank und freu mich wie n Schnitzel, wenn ich spätestens nach 5 Min in der Ini bin. Aber trotzdem ist es den DDs gegenüber nicht korrekt.

Ein DD ist für die Gruppe genauso wichtig wie n Tank oder n Heiler. Das scheint hier wohl etwas vergessen zu werden. Nur weil ne Gruppe 3 DDs hat heißt es nicht, daß die Aufgabe weniger wichtig ist.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Mai 2011)

Es wird weder die beste noch die wichtigste Klasse sondern nur die SELTENSTE gefördert...
Verstehst es doch nicht...


----------



## bzzzu (8. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Ich versteh euer Argument schon. Aber jetzt stellt euch im Extremfall mal vor, wenn niemand mehr DD spielen würde, weil man da einfach Nachteile hat ... wie diese, über die wir reden. Hier streitet niemand ab, daß die Anforderungen an nden DD, nen Heiler oder nen Tank sich unterscheiden. Die Sache, die ich ungerecht finde ist nur, daß durch das Belohnungssystem einzelne Klassen bevorzugt werden.


Wenn niemand mehr DD spielen würde, wäre der Belohnungsbeutel beim DD-Symbol und nicht mehr beim Tank-Symbol.


bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Ein DD ist für die Gruppe genauso wichtig wie n Tank oder n Heiler. Das scheint hier wohl etwas vergessen zu werden. Nur weil ne Gruppe 3 DDs hat heißt es nicht, daß die Aufgabe weniger wichtig ist.


Das ist richtig und hat auch niemand bestritten. Außerdem werden die DD ja auch in einem gewissen Sinne "belohnt". Durch kürzere Wartezeiten nämlich. Ich denke, jeder von uns hat mit seiner Zeit irgendwie besseres anzufangen, als stundenlang auf nen Invite zu warten. Somit ists doch eig. ne Win-Win Situation für alle. Die benötigten Klassen bekommen ne kleine Belohnung dafür, dass sie sich anmelden (was sie vielleicht ohne den Beutel nicht tun würden) und die übrigen Klassen müssen dadurch weniger lange warten. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass den Beutel nur Tanks oder Heiler bekommen könnten, sondern den bekommt einfach die Rolle, die gerade unterbesetzt ist. Dass das in den meisten Fällen nun mal Tanks und danach Heiler (wobei das auch nicht so oft der Fall ist) sind, dafür kann ja Blizzard nichts.


----------



## revil84 (8. Mai 2011)

Also in meinem Pool beträgt die Wartezeit für rand innis nicht mehr 40-45 min., sondern nur noch 10-15 min, von daher finde ich es gut :-)


----------



## vortigaunt (8. Mai 2011)

revil84 schrieb:


> Also in meinem Pool beträgt die Wartezeit für rand innis nicht mehr 40-45 min., sondern nur noch 10-15 min, von daher finde ich es gut :-)




fein....bei mir isses zum Teil höher als vorher.....von 20-25 auf ~40min -.-


----------



## Soest1979 (8. Mai 2011)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Aber es gibt auch keine andere möglichkeit mehr leute zum tanken zu bewegen oder healen, und ich muss sagen wenn alle heros in der woche (die 7 ) fertig sind, dann überleg ich shcon wen nder goldene punkt aufblitzt ob ich nicht doch noch eine mach  und da bin ich sicher nicht alleine und das hilft dann schon das mehr leute sich anmelden



Ich tanke sehr gerne bis auf einen Punkt ..Mit RND geht es ja schon so los das man sich beleidigt und das gegenseitieg.Warum soll ich dan mit RND Spielen wenn es in der Gilde einfacher ist.Allein die Warte zeit ist top ..keine 30 Sekunden und go ...!!!Ich und warscheinlich auch andere die Tanken können da drüber weg sehen  und andere nicht .....Auch wenn es 30 sec  dauert melde ich mich nicht an an rnd !!da ersparre ich mir nur ärger :-)


----------



## Xan on Fire (8. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> ...Dafür aber dann zusätzlich bestraft zu werden find ich doof. ...


Solang der Großteil der Leute so eine Einstellung an den Tag legt, wird sich nie was ändern. Wo werden wir alls DD denn bestraft? Mit der Halbierung der Wartezeiten? Bitte bestraft mich mehr 


Für mich allerdings hat sich nichts geändert: Ich habe 2 Tanks und 2 Heiler auf 85 und ich hab mich deswegen trotzdem nicht für so n Beutel solo für eine Random Hero angemeldet. Das ists mir nicht wert 

Wenn ich die Mounts haben will, geh ich sie solo farmen, klappt besser, geht schneller, ist entspannter.

Im Großen und Ganzen hat sich die Situation für meine DD verbessert, für Tank/Heal macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

Xan schrieb:


> Wo werden wir alls DD denn bestraft? Mit der Halbierung der Wartezeiten? Bitte bestraft mich mehr



/sign

Immer feste druff!


----------



## bzzzu (8. Mai 2011)

Xan schrieb:


> Solang der Großteil der Leute so eine Einstellung an den Tag legt, wird sich nie was ändern. Wo werden wir alls DD denn bestraft? Mit der Halbierung der Wartezeiten? Bitte bestraft mich mehr
> 
> Für mich allerdings hat sich nichts geändert: Ich habe 2 Tanks und 2 Heiler auf 85 und ich hab mich deswegen trotzdem nicht für so n Beutel solo für eine Random Hero angemeldet. Das ists mir nicht wert



Solang der Großteil SO eine Einstellung hat, wird sich nie was ändern. Weil dann bringt auch die beste Belohnung nix, wenn sich trotzdem keiner anmeldet. Wenn alle so denken würden, müsstest du als DD trotzdem noch genauso lang warten, wie vorher 
Das war ja gerade Sinn der Belohnung. Dass man nen Ansporn hat, als Gildentank auch mal Random zu gehen oder als DD auch mal den Tank auszupacken, bzw. den Tank zu geben. Und (anscheinend) hats ja auch ein bisschen funktioniert, nachdem, was manche hier so berichten.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Mai 2011)

Ich finds völlig ok ... meinethalben sollen da auch seltene Mounts drin sein. 

Es verbessert spürbar die Möglichkeit, als DD in eine Ini zu kommen und mal ehrlich, jeder und ich meine wirklich jeder, der mehr als 10 Stunden die Woche zockt, hat doch ne Tank- oder Heilerklasse auf 85. 

Es gibt keinen in meinem Umfeld (Gilde und Freundeskreis) der nur und ausschließlich einen Char, meinetwegen nen Schurken zockt. Klar jeder hat nen Main, aber wie gesagt, ich kenne keinen, der net auch nen Druiden oder Pala oder DK oder was auch immer hat. Nur tanken bzw. heilen tun die wenigstens ..... jeder meckert über drölfmillionen DKs aber Tanks sind zu wenig ... so werden vllt. doch einige motiviert, den Char auch mal als Tank durch die Ini zu schicken.

So long


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> so werden vllt. doch einige motiviert, den Char auch mal als Tank durch die Ini zu schicken.
> 
> So long



Und solang unsere werten DamageDealer mit ihrem Tank-Dasein ein wenig Gefühl erhalten, was man als Tank in PickUps zeitweise durchmacht, und somit selbst ein wenig mehr Teamplay als DD an den Tag legen, ist uns allen geholfen


----------



## XRayFanatic (8. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist das Heilen auch so ein "drastisches Problem", wenn die Mechaniken á la CC verwendet werden oder nur "durchgerusht" werden soll?



CC verwenden, rofl, du bist echt spaßig. Solltest öfters Random laufen und nicht nur Gilden intern. Du wirst erschrecken wieviele Magier dich fragen was sheepen bedeutet und das ist kein Witz !! Genauso wirst zugeflamt was das soll hier mit CC etc. Hält alles nur unnötig auf und gogo wtf. Anfänger, Noob das mußt du wegheilen .... Erschreckend wie weit Ihr von der Realität entfernt seit, sorry.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2011)

Ich geb zu, ich hab noch keine Cata Ini von Innen gesehen (und das mit 2 85er Chars).

Aber es ist lustig, dass jeder die Schuld auf den Anderen schiebt.

DD machen kein CC, dadurch hat der Tank alles an der Backe und der Heiler kommt evtl. nicht mit dem Heilen hinterher.

Wird CC gefordert, meckern evtl. die DD rum oder der Tank.

Ist schon schwer.


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. Mai 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> CC verwenden, rofl, du bist echt spaßig. Solltest öfters Random laufen und nicht nur Gilden intern. Du wirst erschrecken wieviele Magier dich fragen was sheepen bedeutet und das ist kein Witz !! Genauso wirst zugeflamt was das soll hier mit CC etc. Hält alles nur unnötig auf und gogo wtf. Anfänger, Noob das mußt du wegheilen .... Erschreckend wie weit Ihr von der Realität entfernt seit, sorry.



Kann man ganz einfach handhaben. Ich mach es so das ich den heal vorher anflüster ob er mit oder ohne cc, durch will. 
Wenn ein DD meint er brauche das nicht machen, wenn man drum bittet, macht man eine klare Ansage.
Entweder sieht er es ein, bekommt nen Kickvote oder ich verzieh mich und mach was anderes, denn meine Zeit ist mir zu kostbar um mich in nem Game mit irgendwelchen 
fremden Leuten rumzustreiten.


----------



## Killerpinguin (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich gehe mit meinem tank jetz öfters in inis weger dem beutel, sind auch nützliche dinge drinn wie fläschen oder steine.
Und mit meiem dd twink warte ich auf heros zwischen 5 und 15min von vorher 20-40 min. Auch freunde von mir tanken jetz damit sie den beutel bekommen. also ic kann nur sagen dass das eig ne sehr gute idee is die mir wirklich gut gefällt und zum tanken von heros wieder animiert hat


----------



## Mathragor (8. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass die meisten WoW Spieler zu dumm zum tanken oder heilen sind. Deswegen spielen die nur DD's. 
Blizz müsste mal Eignungstest und Gesichtskontrolle einführen. Dann würden sie aber nicht mehr so viel verdienen.


----------



## Jordin (8. Mai 2011)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die meisten WoW Spieler zu dumm zum tanken oder heilen sind. Deswegen spielen die nur DD's.
> Blizz müsste mal Eignungstest und Gesichtskontrolle einführen. Dann würden sie aber nicht mehr so viel verdienen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zeit für's Bettchen, wa...


----------



## Cherohborg (8. Mai 2011)

ich hab jetzt das ganze gelesen und meine Meinung ist dazu :




Einige gönnen  aus prizip NIEMANDEN ( außer sich selbst) etwas Punkt




Und das sind genau diese Personen die auch nen nicht ganz sooo gut ausgestatteten Tank oder Heiler ohne ende flamen weil sie nicht so schnell durch die ini rennen wie sie das gerne möchten, das sind auch die DD`s die die Gruppe leaven, weil man nicht gleich zum endboss sprintet sodern evtl noch von anderen Bossen equip benötigtigt.




Mir hängt es echt zum Hals raus, sich über sowas beschweren und rumzuheulen...bäähhh...da bekommt ja jemand was, was ich nicht bekommen kann...will auch, blizzard doof usw...

Und dabei, kann JEDER sich einen Heiler oder Tank basteln oder aber hat einen Skilltree dafür...aber nein...sowas zu machen, das wäre ja unter ihrer Würde, und sie müssten ja zeigen ob sie sich das antun wollen.

Und der Inhalt, von der Tasche ,der ist lächerlich.




Man seid doch froh das jemand noch Random in Inis geht und da die Rolle des Tanks oder des Heilers übernimmt, so das ihr weiter eure megamässigen total Tollen Dps fahren könnt und meistens noch so nett ist, euch die Aggro wieder abzunehmen oder euch zu heilen weil ihr vor lauter Lichtkreisen auf dem Boden vergesst einen Schritt zuseite zu machen...aber nein...

erstmal meckern meckern meckern...




Und, ich kann mit 4 Tanks und einem Heiler oder 1 Tank und vier Heilern eine ini machen...dauert länger, aber es geht.


----------



## Killerpinguin (8. Mai 2011)

naja ich würde nicht zu dumm sagen. viele skillen einfach nur auf tank um und gehen gleich heros. aber man brauch training um mit den fähigkeiten vertraut zu werden, das is auch bei heilern aber auch bei dds so


----------



## C.Rieekan (9. Mai 2011)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die meisten WoW Spieler zu dumm zum tanken oder heilen sind. Deswegen spielen die nur DD's.
> Blizz müsste mal Eignungstest und Gesichtskontrolle einführen. Dann würden sie aber nicht mehr so viel verdienen.




Mhm ich sag mal nichts weiter....


----------



## Tikume (9. Mai 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der Grund weshalb dieses Feature für so viel Diskussionsstoff sorgt.
> Im Prinzip werden Tanks und Healer belohnt und die DDs gucken in die Röhre. Und obendrein ist auch umstritten, ob die Belohnungen überhaupt etwas an der Wartezeit verändert haben.



Der Sinn der Sache ist *nicht* dass Du eine extra Belohnung erhälst, sondern dass die Wartezeit für weniger benötigte Rollen sinkt.
Wenn die Wartezeit nicht sinkt kann man den Sinn natürlich diskutieren, aber der liegt eben in der Reduzierung der Wartezeit.


----------



## frufoo (9. Mai 2011)

war doch aber klar das sich da 0,0%-nixxx ändert. bin selber mal als heiler rein als diese grad gebraucht wurden und habe 2 beweglichkeitstränke bekommen 

aber auch die möglichkeit auf ein mount kann mich nicht dazu bringen die gruppensuche auf cd zu halten... da farm ich den ganzen alten plunder lieber allein, bin ich auch schneller!


----------



## IcemanNo.1 (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab nix dagegen das der Tank oder Heiler dafür was bekommen, da es ja einen Mangel an den selbigen besteht! Find es auch gut das dadurch meine Wartezeit meist wirklich sehr stark gesunken ist, von ca 30min. auf ca. 10min! Jedoch gibt es leider auch dadurch viel zu oft das Tanks und Heiler ins leben gerufen werden die es nicht gut können oder das entsprechende Equip fehlt und sie kein Spielverständnis von dieser Rolle haben! Nur ein Bsp. in den Schwarzfelshöhlen bei Karsh Stahlbieger es ned hinbekommen in durch die Flammensäule zu ziehen und wir 3x wipen, nachdem wir es dem Tank mehrfach erklärt haben leavte er, somit kam nächste Tank und scheitert beim gleichen Problem! Wir hatten erst beim 4.tank das "Glück" das er die Bossmechanik hinbekam und wir die Low-Ini nach 2Std. fertig hatten!

Resume: Wartezeiten haben sich meist verkürzt wenn es richtige Tanks und Heiler sind.

Gruß IcemanNo.1


----------



## Bismark72 (9. Mai 2011)

IcemanNo.1 schrieb:


> Wir hatten erst beim 4.tank das "Glück" das er die Bossmechanik hinbekam und wir die Low-Ini nach 2Std. fertig hatten!


War das mit Randomtanks schonmal anders?

Mir geht das auf'n Sack, sobald jemand für irgendwas eine Kleinigkeit bekommt geht das Rumgeheule los. Na und, dann bekommt der Tank eben eine kleine Belohnung. Welchen Schaden hat der geneigte DD dadurch? Aber Hauptsache rumheulen wann immer es geht.

Ja, mein Hunter kann Massenwiederbelebung. Deiner nicht? Uiuiuiui...nerf Gildenbelohnungen plz!

Und auch sonst: Das Leben ist nicht gerecht, war es nie. Warum sollte das ingame anders sein? So, und nun Tränen wegwischen.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> War das mit Randomtanks schonmal anders?
> 
> Mir geht das auf'n Sack, sobald jemand für irgendwas eine Kleinigkeit bekommt geht das Rumgeheule los. Na und, dann bekommt der Tank eben eine kleine Belohnung. Welchen Schaden hat der geneigte DD dadurch? Aber Hauptsache rumheulen wann immer es geht.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wir heulen nicht, weil Tanks meistens eine extra Belohnung bekommen, sondern ganz einfach auch, weil nun jeder meint, er könnte tanken.
Ich war am Wochenende wieder in ca. 3 oder 4 Instanzen und erst jeder gefühlte 3. Tank war überhaupt annehmbar.

- 318er Durchschnittslevel, 3 Items aus ICC, verreckt fast an der ersten Gruppe, statt aber dann den halb leeren Heiler auftanken zu lassen geht er direkt weiter, bis er hinterher schon am Boss ist, während der Heiler gerade oom ist und trinken muss. Unterbrechen von Hinrichtungsaufschub oder Schmerz + Leid? Fehlanzeige. 

- 339er Gear, 9 Items unverzaubert, 6 leere Sockel. Thron der Gezeiten. Ab in 2 Geistheiler + 1 Sturmhexe. Kein CC, keine Unterbrechung.

- 350er Gear, 8 PVP Items, 8 unverzaubert, 1 leerer Sockel. Nimmt Schlagschaden ohne Ende mangels Tankgear, unterbricht aber wenigstens.

So geht das Spielchen immer weiter. Immer wieder läuft der Tank vor, holt schonmal die nächste Gruppe, missachtet Mechaniken oder hat einfach keine gescheite Ausrüstung, wodurch es dem Heiler vielleicht ETWAS leichter gemacht werden würdr. Ist nicht schön anzusehen, wenn unser Heiler mit 11k HPS durchheilen muss. Die Stimmung im TS ziehts auch gewaltig runter.

Der Beutel, die Extrabelohnung, die ist mir egal, aber dieses Resultat aus all dem nervt gewaltig. Und diese Änderung mit der hohen "Mist-Tank-Frequentierung" gibt es erst seit RufzudenWaffen.


----------



## Rocodo (9. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nicht erlebt, dass die Spieler (Egal welcher Klasse) durch die Belohnungen schlechter geworden sind. Unpassende Ausrüstung, keine Ahnung von der Klasse, der Bossmechanik- alles, aber auch wirklich alles gab es schon immer. Bei Tanks, Heilern und DDs. Jetzt wird es vielleicht den einen oder anderen geben, der seine unvollständigen Tanksachen wieder rausholt. Na und? Der wird auch besser werden und dann den Tank-Pool bereichern.

Aber: Die Wartezeiten haben sich SPÜRBAR angeglichen und das ist super. Als DD weniger als 30 Minuten ist ein echter Fortschritt.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht erlebt, dass die Spieler (Egal welcher Klasse) durch die Belohnungen schlechter geworden sind. Unpassende Ausrüstung, keine Ahnung von der Klasse, der Bossmechanik- alles, aber auch wirklich alles gab es schon immer. Bei Tanks, Heilern und DDs. Jetzt wird es vielleicht den einen oder anderen geben, der seine unvollständigen Tanksachen wieder rausholt. Na und? Der wird auch besser werden und dann den Tank-Pool bereichern.
> 
> Aber: Die Wartezeiten haben sich SPÜRBAR angeglichen und das ist super. Als DD weniger als 30 Minuten ist ein echter Fortschritt.



Ich stimme dir ja zu, das es das schon immer gab. Nur die Anzahl derer ist einfach stark angestiegen in den letzten Tagen.

Was den einen gar nicht stört, weil er sie dann eben mit durchheilt (durchheilen kann) trifft eben nicht immer auf Zuspruch.

Genauso wie wir in der Gildengruppe mit Leuten ü40 nicht gerade begeistert darüber sind, wenn so ein Tank schon kämpft, während der Heiler gerade trinkt oder noch lootet.

Gerade wenn dann auch noch Wipes dadurch entstehen, weil der Heiler den Tank einfach nicht hochbekommt und dieser da nichts gegen tut, mal weniger Schaden zu nehmen, stattdessen sogar ohne CC agiert, wie wir es machen, wenn wir mit eigenen Tanks laufen, dann läuft da etwas schief. Das macht dann auch einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. Mai 2011)

Habe es am Wochenende mal probiert als Tank random eine Hero zu machen. Um Euch mal eine andere Sichtweise zu geben: Es ist erschreckend, wie viele schlechte DDs sich anmelden! Ungesockelt, unverzaubert, mit AE in CC-Mobs hineinlaufend/bombend, mit ihren stärksten Zaubern noch vor dem Tank pullend, CC mißachtend usw usw usw. 
Immer erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor man über andere herzieht!

Ich persönlich werde weiterhin in der Gilde gehen und auf die 40 Gold und den einen Edelstein im Beutel pfeifen. Die habe ich mit weniger Streß und Ärger in kürzerer Zeit gefarmt.


----------



## RedShirt (9. Mai 2011)

Mir ist es geständigermaßen noch zu schlecht bezahlt, random zu tanken 

3 Beutel probiert, erstmal war nix drin, (Haustier wird/wurde ja Dropchance erhöht) und dann ist die Mountchance genauso klein wie in der Instanz wo es droppt - und (!) das Mount kann später nochmal droppen und man kanns wegwerfen.

Lieber weniger Streß, und Mount direkt angehen.


----------



## Derulu (9. Mai 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Hier geht komplett das eigentliche Problem unter. Es geht nicht darum zu zeigen welche Klasse soooo toll ist und welche nicht. Es geht um Gleichheit. Momentan ist es einfach so, daß manche Klassen bevorzugt werden. Das ist das einzige Problem!
> 
> Das manche Spieler Mist bauen kommt immer wieder vor. Sei es jetzt DD, die drängen oder n Tank, der ohne auf den Heiler zu gucken in nem Mobreinspringt. Darum gehts ja auch gar nicht.
> Hier werden KLassen bevorzugt. Auf meinem Server gibts mehr HOrdler als Allianz. Gibts deswegen auch ne Belohnung für jeden, der sich nen Alli macht? Nein ... und genau das ist das Prinzip.
> ...



Gleichheit..das hat im Kommunismus schon so toll funktiniert....

Ich könnte jetzt wieder das Ultimatumspiel mit seinem angebotenen Geldsummen ins Spiel bringen und, dass der größte Teil aufgrund eines fehlgeleiteten "Gerechtigkeitssinn" auf seinen eigenen Vorteil verzichtet, damit ein anderer bloß keinen größeren Vorteil erzeilen kann...aber..ja ich mach es einfach:

Beim Ultimatumspiel bietet der "Spielleiter" einem von 2 Spielern eine Summe Geld an, die er mit einem zweiten Spieler nach eigener Einschätzung teilen soll, mittels einmaligen nicht verhandelbarem Angebot. Nimmt Spieler 2 dieses Angebot von Spieler 1 an, dürfen beide das Geld behalten, lehnt er es ab bekommt keiner das Geld. In der Theorie wäre es jetzt eigentlich logisch, dass Spieler 2 jegliches Angebot annimmt, da er auf jeden Fall einen Nutzen aus dem Handel zieht (selbst wenn Spieler 1 nur 1% hergibt ist der Nutzen von 1 höher als der Nutzen von 0). In der Praxis stellt sich aber heraus, dass Spieler 2 lieber gar kein Angebot annimmt, solange es für ihn einer "ungerechten" Verteilung gleichkommt (zumeist liegt die gerade noch annehmbare Schwelle zwischen 30-40 %) und er lieber auf seinen eigenen Nutzen/Vorteil verzichtet, solange Spieler 1 damit nicht einen größeren Nutzen/Vorteil ziehen kann...

Soviel zu "Verteilungsgerechtigkeiten"


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Habe es am Wochenende mal probiert als Tank random eine Hero zu machen. Um Euch mal eine andere Sichtweise zu geben: Es ist erschreckend, wie viele schlechte DDs sich anmelden! Ungesockelt, unverzaubert, mit AE in CC-Mobs hineinlaufend/bombend, mit ihren stärksten Zaubern noch vor dem Tank pullend, CC mißachtend usw usw usw.
> Immer erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor man über andere herzieht!
> 
> Ich persönlich werde weiterhin in der Gilde gehen und auf die 40 Gold und den einen Edelstein im Beutel pfeifen. Die habe ich mit weniger Streß und Ärger in kürzerer Zeit gefarmt.



Ich muss mich hierbei nicht an die eigene Nase fassen, da ich weiß, was ich tue :-) Ich denke, +15k DPS in allen Kämpfen bzw +20k DPS bei Bossen sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache 

Vor dem Tank pullend kenne ich, aber CC-AoE-Breaker sind absolut in der Minderheit. Wer vor mir pullt, wenn ich tanke, erhält eine deutliche Ansage. Wirklich kicken muss ich im Gegensatz zu Prostitutionsbeutel-Tanks selten. Und da bewerte ich jeden Spieler gleich, egal welche Kampfausrichtung er spielt.


----------



## Derulu (9. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hierbei nicht an die eigene Nase fassen, da ich weiß, was ich tue :-) Ich denke, +15k DPS in allen Kämpfen bzw +20k DPS bei Bossen sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache



Hm...Schade nur, dass reine Schadenszahlen nichts darüber aussagen, wie gut man seinen Klasse beherrscht  ..darum würde ich die auch nie als Argument bringen wenn mich jemand auffordert "mich selbst an die eigene Nase zu fassen"

Ich hatte letztens einen Mage in der Gruppe, der hat 29k Burstschaden am Boss gefahren, dem Tank die Aggro gezogen, ist dadurch verreckt und laut DPS Anzeige mit 29k Schaden aus dem Kampf gegangen...


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. Mai 2011)

Uiuiui, fühlst Du Dir auf den Schlips getreten Doofkatze? -> Not my intention btw! Dies sollte nur meine Sichtweise der von mir random absolvierten Instanz widerspiegeln. Und glaubt mir, es war grausam. Ein "gogo ololo"-Magier mit Itemlevel ca 368, ein Boomkin, der sein grünes Equip mit PVP Gear irgendwie auf 329 gesteigert hatte (keine Ahnung wie, aber maximal hatte der Itemlevel 320 an), ein recht guter Priester als Heiler, dem ich auch wirklich dankbar war über seine gute Heilung und ein Krieger, Itemlevel ca 346, alles unverzaubert, alles ungesockelt, nichts umgeschmiedet.

Während der Magier mit Pyros nur um sich warf, der Boomkin seinen Sternenregen in den ungünstigetsn Situationen zauberte und der Krieger durch den CC stürmte und wirbelte - *freufreu* - darf man selbst tanken. Meinst Du, dass das ansatzweise Spaß macht?


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...Schade nur, dass reine Schadenszahlen nichts darüber aussagen, wie gut man seinen Klasse beherrscht  ..darum würde ich die auch nie als Argument bringen wenn mich jemand auffordert "mich selbst an die eigene Nase zu fassen"
> 
> Ich hatte letztens einen Mage in der Gruppe, der hat 29k Burstschaden am Boss gefahren, dem Tank die Aggro gezogen, ist dadurch verreckt und laut DPS Anzeige mit 29k Schaden aus dem Kampf gegangen...






Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Uiuiui, fühlst Du Dir auf den Schlips getreten Doofkatze? -> Not my intention btw! Dies sollte nur meine Sichtweise der von mir random absolvierten Instanz widerspiegeln. Und glaubt mir, es war grausam. Ein "gogo ololo"-Magier mit Itemlevel ca 368, ein Boomkin, der sein grünes Equip mit PVP Gear irgendwie auf 329 gesteigert hatte (keine Ahnung wie, aber maximal hatte der Itemlevel 320 an), ein recht guter Priester als Heiler, dem ich auch wirklich dankbar war über seine gute Heilung und ein Krieger, Itemlevel ca 346, alles unverzaubert, alles ungesockelt, nichts umgeschmiedet.
> 
> Während der Magier mit Pyros nur um sich warf, der Boomkin seinen Sternenregen in den ungünstigetsn Situationen zauberte und der Krieger durch den CC stürmte und wirbelte - *freufreu* - darf man selbst tanken. Meinst Du, dass das ansatzweise Spaß macht?



Jap, teilweise fühle ich mich bei schlechten DDs angesprochen, weil ich genauso auch viele super Spieler kenne, die ihre Klasse voll ausschöpfen können oder zumindest im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten spielen und immer noch ordentliche Ergebnisse abliefern. Seitdem mir ein Kick aus einer Gruppe angedroht wurde von gewissen Leuten mit einem merkwürdigem Humor, weil ich NUR Platz 2 im Schaden war, das war damals in meiner ersten GrimBatolHc-Runde beim letzten Boss mit Leuten aus der Gilde, die bei uns zumindest 1 ServerfirstBosserfolg haben, reagiere ich dabei etwas allergisch 

Wie auch immer, es gibt von jeder Sorte absolute schwarze Schafe, egal ob DD oder Tank. DDs können hierbei genauso gut Fehler machen, wie auch als Tank. Aber der Kern meiner Aussage beschränkt sich auf die Frequentierung der schlechten Tanks, die meiner Meinung nach durch RufzudenWaffen ausgelöst wird. Die ist meiner Ansicht nach eben viel höher seit diesem Patch.


----------



## Schanni (9. Mai 2011)

Hi und guten Morgen,
mal etwas beruhigendes für alle DD die meinen benachteiligt zu sein.
Ich selber als Heiler unterwegs, bin voll auf eurer Seite und finde es auch furchtbar ungerecht.
Daher bleib ich dabei und heile in Inis Ausschließlich komplette Gildengruppen. ;-)


----------



## lilithb (9. Mai 2011)

das is doch echt peinlich, was ihr hier abzieht, sorry.
habt ihr denn eine ahnung davon, wie viel stress es ist/sein kann eine random ini zu tanken? das selbe gilt manchmal auch fürs heilen. als dd hast du wesentlich weniger stress/belastung. es macht einfach nen unterschied, ob du (bewusst!) die verantwortung für die restliche gruppe übernimmst oder die primäre verantwortung daran liegt, skada/recount anzustarren und uU gelegentlich mal was zu unterbrechen oder zu cc'n. natürlich gibts auch derart tolle tanks und heiler, dass auch das dd leben mal zum stress führen kann und natürlich wird man als dd tendentiell länger in einer gruppe bleiben, da die wartezeiten deutlich höher sind.
ich hab das gefühl, die die jetzt rumjammern haben nicht einmal eine tank- und/oder heilklasse gespielt und schlicht keine vorstellung davon was da auf einen zukommen kann.
ich spiele alle 3 gruppen, bzw habe eigentlich gegen ende wotlk aufgehört zu tanken weils immer unerträglicher wurde. ganz selten mach ichs mal wieder, da ich das eq komplett gefarmt, verzaubert und gesockelt hab und mir 'früher' _eigentlich _das tanken viel spass gemacht hat. und für so leute wie mich zb ist dann halt diese special-goodie durchaus nochmal ein anreiz es gelegentlich mal wieder zu versuchen.

was natürlich durchaus auch stimmt, aber halt nich das thema hier ist, ist der fact, dass es schon eine spürbare steigerung von tank und/heilern gibt, die zumindest fragwürdig equiped sind und offensichtlich keinen plan von den gegnern und ihrer klasse haben.


----------



## Destinyshot (9. Mai 2011)

Hiho,

also ich spiele noch nicht so lange und bin auch nicht so erfahren.
Aber da mein Main ein Hunter ist und ich grade einen Krieger-Tank hochziehe
sind mir wirklich heftigst Dinge aufgefallen, die ich alsn reiner DD wirklich nie
vermutet hätte.

Als DD war es wirklich eine Qual 30 Minuten zu warten bis eine Random-Gruppe zustande
gekommen war, um dann EINE HC-Ini fertig zu machen und somit danach direkt wieder
warten zu dürfen.

Als Tank passiert mir dagegen der Instant-Invite, sobald ich den GruppeSuchen-Button auch
nur anschau.

Die Fehler als DDler wurden mir erst richtig klar, als ich den Tank angefangen habe.
Nicht nur, dass ich erstaunlich wenig wusste über diverse Meachniken von Bossen,
als auch alleine was Laufwege, vermeidung etc. angeht, sondern ich konnte garnicht
einschätzen was man als Tank alles wirklich zu beachten hat.

Als Hunter bin ich immer nur mitgelaufen, (hätte auch Folgen klicken können), Tank ins Fokus, 
angeklickt "F" und DMG - ENDE! repeat!

Als Tank fällt dann schon (allein durch das aufmerksamere Herangehen an die Umgebung etc.) auf,
dass die Dinge wie Mechaniken, Umgebung usw. wirklich wichtig sind und dass man sie sich aneignen
und auch beherrschen muss.

Das schlichtweg fehlende Verständnis als DD, was ein Tank oder Heal wirklich leisten muss ist
denke ich mal der Grund wieso es in Random-Inis oft zu wipes oder Zoff kommt, andersherum 
seit dem "Beutel" hat denke ich nicht die Qualität der Tanks abgenommen, sondern es ist nur
die Anzahl gestiegen, der noch schlecht ausgerüsteten und noch unfähigen 2nd-Spec-Tanks, die nun aber
den Beutel als Anreiz sehen sich erneut in ihrem 2ten Spec zu probieren, sich einfach schnell
nur ein Schild besorgen, vorher sogar vll noch NIE getankt haben und sich jetz einfach mal in 
die Inis werfen.

Das einzige was mir derzeit wirklich aufgefallen ist, sind die vermehrten DK-Tanks, mit denen man
einfach wirklich häufiger in einer Random-Inis wiped. Aber das hat ja nichts damit zu tun, dass 
der DK an sich schlecht ist (um direkt das Klassenflame abzustellen), sondern, dass man die 
schöne Heldenklasse mittendrin anfängt als DD und insofern sich meist erst spät mit dem Tanken an
sich beschäftigt oder gar als 85er-DK-DD jetzt doch mal gucken will was es so im Beutel gibt und 
sich das Schild umschnallt, während ich mit meinem Mini-K-Tank bisher nur durch die Inis getankt bin, 
bisweilen das nötigsten allein bestritten habe und man einfach wirklich eine andere herangehensweise
an den Tag legt.

Also der "Beutelbonus" ist halt eine zwiespältige Geschichte, als DD freue ich mich über verkürzte
Wartezeiten, ärger mich dann über evtl. schlechte Tanks(unwillige). Als Tank bekommt man einen kleinen
Obolus (?!?!-Rechtschreibschwäche aktiv zugeschaltet) damit man sich mit anmahßenden DD´s abgibt, die 
nur auf ihre DPS verweisen.

Im Übrigen bin ich bisher NICHT in den Genuß gekommen eine Ini als reine Gildengruppe zu bestreiten,
war bisher IMMER nur mit Randoms unterwegs [oder andere waren mit mir als Random drin=)]. 
Daher meine ich man darf Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. In der Gildengruppe, weiss jeder was
der andere kann und was der andere zu tun hat, bei Random-Gruppen, wo häufig auch jemand dabei ist,
der Gelegenheitsspieler ist, daher auf solche Gruppen angewiesen ist, um auch weiter Kontent erleben zu dürfen
und nicht alles kennt und weiss was jeder zu tun hat, besteht halt einfach die erhöhte Möglichkeit, dass
es mal nicht so reibungslos klappt (vorallem wenn es nicht nur einer ist).

Fazit: Die Wartezeitverkürzung durch den Beutel ist schön, und da es den ja auch erst am Ende gibt, 
also sie ihn sich auch erst verdienen müssen find ich das OK. Durch die verkürzten Zeiten ist es nun
auch vollkommen mit der Wartezeit zu vereinbaren auch mal einen unbelehrbaren Tank, Heal und oder auch DD
zu ersetzen.

Gr33z


----------



## Wattie (9. Mai 2011)

Mich animiert dieser Beutel in keinster Weise rnd zu tanken. 

Ich tanke nur in der Gilde oder suche mir auf dem Server ne Gruppe zusammen, alles andere kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Ich denke, dass das viele richtige Tanks genauso handhaben werden und deshalb zum Großteil wirklich nur die Leute auf den Beutel anspringen, die gierig sind auf den Loot und sich dann mit nicht passendem Equip anmelden.

Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel.


----------



## Bismark72 (9. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich mit meinem DK-Tank mal tanke, dann eigentlich nur in Randomgruppen. Die eignen sich zum Üben am Besten, außerdem würde ich meinen Gildies das nicht antun wollen. 



Der Beutel motiviert natürlich zusätzlich. So sehr, dass sich mein DK schon seit bestimmt zwei Monaten nur noch einloggt, um sein Juwe-Daily zu machen. Na, vielleicht tank ich heute abend mal ne Runde.


----------



## Visalia (9. Mai 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit meinem DK-Tank mal tanke, dann eigentlich nur in Randomgruppen. Die eignen sich zum Üben am Besten, außerdem würde ich meinen Gildies das nicht antun wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Beutel motiviert natürlich zusätzlich. So sehr, dass sich mein DK schon seit bestimmt zwei Monaten nur noch einloggt, um sein Juwe-Daily zu machen. Na, vielleicht tank ich heute abend mal ne Runde.



ja genau mit solchen leuten wie dich ärgern wir heiler uns seid dem mist beutel rum!!!

wie gesagt blau/grünes unverzaubertes nicht gesockeltes gear keine seltenheit mehr........., inzwischen ist es so das ich als heiler als allererstes wieder mal den tank anschau, keine sockel kick.... ganz einfach, brauch den kack beutel nicht!!!


----------



## Wattie (9. Mai 2011)

Visalia schrieb:


> ja genau mit solchen leuten wie dich ärgern wir heiler uns seid dem mist beutel rum!!!
> 
> wie gesagt blau/grünes unverzaubertes nicht gesockeltes gear keine seltenheit mehr........., inzwischen ist es so das ich als heiler als allererstes wieder mal den tank anschau, keine sockel kick.... ganz einfach, brauch den kack beutel nicht!!!



Genau und Heiler sind alle immer perfekt gesockelt und verzaubert , genauso wie DDs, wovon träumstn du nachts?

Kennst du sein Equip? Nein? Dann Pauschalisierungen einfach mal sein lassen...


----------



## Visalia (9. Mai 2011)

Wattie schrieb:


> Genau und Heiler sind alle immer perfekt gesockelt und verzaubert , genauso wie DDs, wovon träumstn du nachts?
> 
> Kennst du sein Equip? Nein? Dann Pauschalisierungen einfach mal sein lassen...



lol


----------



## Rocodo (9. Mai 2011)

Visalia schrieb:


> ja genau mit solchen leuten wie dich ärgern wir heiler uns seid dem mist beutel rum!!!
> 
> wie gesagt blau/grünes unverzaubertes nicht gesockeltes gear keine seltenheit mehr........., inzwischen ist es so das ich als heiler als allererstes wieder mal den tank anschau, keine sockel kick.... ganz einfach, brauch den kack beutel nicht!!!



Hast Du auch nur die geringste Idee, was dieses komische bunte Symbol im Text von Bismarck72 sollte? Sagt die der Begriff Ironie etwas? Oder Humor? 
Na gut, Du bedienst dich lieber der Fäkalsprache, echt ein Super Kommentar. Danke.


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2011)

Meine Wartezeit hat sich seit der Einführung dieses Systems halbiert oder ist noch weiter runter gegangen. Darüber bin ich sehr froh und es stört mich auch nicht, wenn Heiler und Tanks nun eine kleine Bonusbelohnung erhalten. nach meiner Auffassung haben sie auch wichtigere Aufgaben, wenn ein DD einmal AFK geht, dann ist es nicht weiter tragisch. Wenn der Tank und Heiler plötzlich nicht mehr mitmacht, schauen alle in die Röhre. Solange als Belohnungen keine Gegenstände ausgegeben werden, die man ausschließlich auf diesem Wege erhalten kann, soll es mich nicht stören und schließlich profitieren alle von den verringerten Wartezeiten.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Mai 2011)

Kann Deine Erfahrungen bestätigen und ich sehe es genau so. Das System ist jetzt gut so, wie es ist.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Mai 2011)

Visalia schrieb:


> als allererstes wieder mal den tank anschau, keine sockel kick.... ganz einfach, brauch den kack beutel nicht!!!


Und WoW braucht Leute wie Dich nicht. Warum tust Du uns nicht allen einen Gefallen und spielst Rift?


----------



## Lari (9. Mai 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und WoW braucht Leute wie Dich nicht. Warum tust Du uns nicht allen einen Gefallen und spielst Rift?



Weil dort morgen der Dungeonfinder Einzug hält? 
Aber im Gegensatz zu WoW traut sich da keiner als Tank in die Instanz, wenns Equip nicht passt. Denn dann heilt der beste Heiler den Tank nicht gegen *g*


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Weil dort morgen der Dungeonfinder Einzug hält?



Neeee oder? bitte ......


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2011)

Im ersten run mit meinem Schammie Totenschwurs Ross bekommen... als Heiler um die Theorie, nur Tanks hätten ne Chance drauf, gleich einzureissen.

Schön, dass ich damals gefühlte 25000x in Straht war um es zu bekommen.


----------



## Theopa (10. Mai 2011)

Tzz, gab es in letzter Zeit ne Änderung die nicht "Totaler Crap, der Tod von Wow und eine Verschwörung der Regierung der USA" gleichzeitig war?

Ich wechsle regelmäßig zwischen Tank, Healer und DD und muss sagen: Tanks sind momentan die einzigen die wirklich noch was tun müssen (solange sie nicht mit 365er Equip Heroes tanken). 

Als Heiler steht man mit Anfang 85 verzweifelt mit viel viel zu wenig Mana da. Kaum ist man mal bisschen equipt gehen die Probleme aber gegen Null. Als Schami ist es selbst mit PvP Equip (viel Int, moderat Wille aber eigentlich Null Mastery/Crit/Haste) noch sehr gut machbar. Wenn ein DD extremen Schaden bekommt weil er nicht kapiert was er machen soll darf er beim Trash sterben, bei Bossen werden eben meine CDs verbraten. Man hat es schon fast wieder zu einfach.

Range DDs haben es mE momentan am leichtesten. Sie laufen viel weniger als die Melees und müssen nicht ständig auf Spalten oder ähnliche AOEs aufpassen. Wer sich als solcher anmeldet muss eigentlich nur seine "Rota" fahren und die Gruppe den Rest machen lassen (Mache ich als Eule oder Ele oft genug  ). Wenn man dann noch in der Lage ist zwischen zwei DMG-Spells eine CC oder sogar einen Heal rauszuhauen zählt man schon fast zur Elite.

Ich finde die Belohnungen daher gerecht. Tanks bekommen sie fast immer, Healer manchmal und DDs eigentlich nie. Damit wäre der jeweilige "Aufwand" pro Ini ungefähr entschädigt. 

Btw: Wartezeiten als DD sind bei mir von ~20-25 Minuten zur Hauptzeit auf unter 10 Minuten gesunken, Nachts von teilweise über einer Stunde auf knapp die Hälfte. Das lohnt sich durchaus, wer 2-3 Heroes pro Tag macht spart sich genug Wartezeit um die Mounts/Pets oder das Gold auf andere Weise zu bekommen.


----------



## DiSLiK3S (10. Mai 2011)

Find das System auch ganz nett, ist doch nichts wo man sagen könnte: "Uuuuh, ist dass aber ein Vorteil gegen andere, dass der Tank ein Mount bekommt".
Der Vorteil für alle ist -> kürzere Wartenzeiten, also warum nicht?

Spiele überwiegend Heiler aber, dass meist in einer Gildengruppe, hab diesen Beutel also noch nie gesehen.
Könnte daher allerdings sagen, dass es etwas unsinnig ist, dass ich diesen Beutel nicht bekomme wenn ich z.B 
zusammen mit einem Tank in der Gruppe bin und wir zu zweit eine Ini suchen. Er spielt Tank, ich Heiler, keine Belohnung wert?
Es ist nicht so, dass ich diesen Beutel haben will, mir erschließt sich da nur derzeit nicht ganz der Sinn hinter.


Grüße


----------



## Stetto (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde diese neue Option durchaus gut. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist aber ich warte als DD jetzt noch maximal 15 Min. auf den Invite. Vorher bis zu 40. Und von schlechteren Erfahrungen als vorher schon (Tanks und Heiler die eigentlich keine sein sollten) kann ich jetzt auch nicht berichten. Und das Tanks und Heiler jetzt diese Beutel bekommen juckt mich mal so gar nicht.


----------



## Nexus.X (10. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mir ist es geständigermaßen noch zu schlecht bezahlt, random zu tanken
> 
> 3 Beutel probiert, erstmal war nix drin, (Haustier wird/wurde ja Dropchance erhöht) und dann ist die Mountchance genauso klein wie in der Instanz wo es droppt - und (!) das Mount kann später nochmal droppen und man kanns wegwerfen.


Kannst ja mal fix reinlinsen und es an nen Zweitchar schicken, wegwerfen würd ich sowas nicht. Solltest nur vorher Autoloot ausschalten.


----------



## Snee (10. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich traurig und doch typisch für viele Spieler: eine Änderung die wirklich keinem Spieler einen Nachteil bringt, aber fast allen einen riesen Vorteil (Wartezeit deutlich verringert) wird hier von einigen massiv kritisiert. 

Also dann möchte ich mich doch mal einreihen und fordere folgendes: mein Schami braucht ne Palabubble und nen Eisblock vom Mage...und nen Pet für die einsamen Stunden... Frechheit wie die Mages, Palas und Jäger hier bevorzugt werden. Wo ich gerade beim Jäger bin: hab nen Tankpet also muss ich mich doch auch beim Dungeonfinder als Tank anmelden können. Kann doch nicht angehen, dass nur Krieger, DKs, Palas und Dudus das können. Erneut werde ich ausgegrenzt! Finde kochen zwar total öde, aber das Fischmahl möchte ich auch stellen können - wieso geht das nur, wenn ich nen entsprechenden Kochskill habe??? Skandal ich werde ausgegrenzt! Aber das schlimmste an Benachteiligung was ich je erlebt habe: Baradinfestung droppt ne total geiles Item mit Beweglichkeit für meinen Jäger... aber Blizzard schreibt an das ITem dran, dass es nur Dudus tragen können... what the hell...! Hab nun erstmal siebzehn Tickets im HipHopslang am laufen und hoffe, dass mit den Benachteiligungen bald Schluss ist...

Back to topic: suche übrigens immer noch den Menüpunkt in der Charaktererstellung, der mir verbietet einen Tank zu erstellen...


----------



## Nisbo (10. Mai 2011)

Mein Feuer-Mage will auch ein Pet --> FeuerWasserKasten *g*


----------



## Tomratz (10. Mai 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Heilen wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß an Schwierigkeit zurückschrauben z.B. Ich sag ja jetzt nicht das es wie in WOTLK sein muß wo man direkt nach dem Pull Brain-AFK gegangen ist aber die Keule in Cata war ZU extrem und heilen macht einfach keinen fun mehr. *Du hast als Heal 0 Chance, den Hauch eines Fehlers von DD´s oder Tanks auszugleichen*, ohne das du selbst in Mana Not kommst und einen DD draufgehen lassen mußt um das weitere überleben des Tanks zu sichern. Das macht keinen Spaß und einen Sinn darin seh ich bis heute nicht.




Inzwischen kann man mit halbwegs brauchbarem Gear und ein bissel Skill durchaus auch den einen oder anderen Fehler von DD oder Tank ausgleichen. Was man nicht kann, ist stur irgendwelche Casts spammen und trotzdem die Gruppe am Leben halten.

Alle haben zu Ende von WotlK gemotzt, das Spiel wird zu langweilig, man kann Brain-afk durch die Inis rushen weil die Heiler sowieso alles wegheilen. 

Jetzt ist es schwerer geworden und schon wird wieder gemeckert.

Mir macht mein Heiler seit Cata wieder weit mehr Spaß und ich freu mich über jede Verbesserung der Performance, sei es durch dazulernen oder durch besseres Gear das bei einem Boss droppt.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Den Beutel hab ich bis jetzt noch nie bekommen, er geht mir aber auch mal gerade 5cm am Bobbes vorbei


----------



## Stancedancer (10. Mai 2011)

Destinyshot schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir derzeit wirklich aufgefallen ist, sind die vermehrten DK-Tanks, mit denen man
> einfach wirklich häufiger in einer Random-Inis wiped. Aber das hat ja nichts damit zu tun, dass
> der DK an sich schlecht ist (um direkt das Klassenflame abzustellen), sondern, dass man die
> schöne Heldenklasse mittendrin anfängt als DD und insofern sich meist erst spät mit dem Tanken an
> ...



Ein DK mit Schild wäre mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## RedShirt (10. Mai 2011)

Stancedancer schrieb:


> Ein DK mit Schild wäre mir auch aufgefallen



Hey, geht nix drüber, in Eiskrone bei Sindragosa's Fall die Buckelpiste damit runterzurutschen.

Zu was anderem hats bei der Ausbildung nicht gelangt.


----------



## Stancedancer (10. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hey, geht nix drüber, in Eiskrone bei Sindragosa's Fall die Buckelpiste damit runterzurutschen.
> 
> Zu was anderem hats bei der Ausbildung nicht gelangt.



DKs halt *duckundwech*



Ich tank demnächst auch mal mit Zweihandwaffe. Oder vielleicht doch lieber als SMF-Def-Krieger?


----------



## WotanGOP (11. Mai 2011)

Schön, endlich mal wieder ein Thread, der ein Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft demonstriert und das eindrucksvoll. Für viele ist es einfach undenkbar, es ohne Meckerei zu akzeptieren, wenn andere für ihre Mühe belohnt werden. Neid, Mißgunst und permanente Querulanz sind inzwischen enorm weit verbreitet. Das Volk der Dichter und Denker ist zum Volk der Nörgler verkommen. Und die Art und Weise, wie wir in der Lage sind, dieses Talent auszuüben, grenzt tatsächlich schon an abstrakte Kunst...

Werfen wir doch mal einen Blick auf die Fakten. Tanks sind die seltenste Ressource in WoW. Man kann sie nicht farmen und man stolpert auch nicht ständig in den Hauptstädten über sie, wie es bei DDs vorkommt. Warum das so ist, liegt auf der Hand. Es ist eben irgendwo viel cooler, DD zu sein. Man hat weniger Verantwortung. Eigene Fehler sind weniger gravierend für die Gruppe. Und außerdem hat man immer das Gefühl, ein ganz böser Imbaroxxor zu sein, weil man Questmobs sehr viel schneller umhaut, als Heiler oder Tanks das schaffen. Mal davon abgesehen ist es ja auch immer voll geil, im Recount seine Leistung nachvollziehen zu können, vor allem, wenn man oben steht. Weil es ja in WoW einzig und allein darauf ankommt und auf nichts anderes. Aber auch ansonsten hat man es etwas leichter. Wenn man sein Equip schlecht pflegt, nicht optimal skillt oder glypht oder wenn man einfach nur seine Klasse nicht so richtig beherrscht, dann macht man einfach nur weniger Schaden aber man verursacht nicht direkt Wipes, weil andere das ja immer kompensieren können, theoretisch zumindest. Und wenn nicht, dann ist wunderbar die Schuld auf den Heiler schiebbar oder auf den Tank oder auf beide, je nach Lust und Laune. Und auch sonst gibt es Unterschiede. Es gibt genug DDs, die ihre Glyphen usw. nicht an Bosse anpassen. Oft ist das nicht nötig. Aber wenn doch, sind sie nicht darauf vorbereitet. Dabei ist es kein Problem, alle Glyphen der eigenen Klasse zu erlernen, um flexibel zu sein. Warum ist man das dann nicht? Ich als Tank überlege mir vor jedem Boss im Raid, welche Glyphen am Günstigsten sind. Und dementsprechend oft glyphe ich um, um das Optimum herauszuholen. Die Mehrheit der DDs macht soetwas nicht. Viele schaffen es ja im Kampf nichtmal, ein CC rechtzeitig zu setzen oder nachzusetzen. Da sind dann meistens Tanks und Heiler gefragt, um die Situation zu retten. Man hat als DD schon ein recht leichtes Leben. Das Einzige, wirklich das Einzige, wo DDs ein wenig benachteiligt sind, ist eben beim Warten auf oder Suchen nach Gruppen, weil es einfach ein Überangebot an DDs gibt und im Verhältnis dazu viel zu wenige Tanks, vor allem viel viel zu wenige Tanks, die sich ihnen unbekannte DDs freiwillig antun. Woran liegt nun Letzteres wieder? Oft genug muß man DDs fast anflehen für Buffs, Torten, Gesundheitssteine. Der Hammer sind immer jene Magier, die nur für sich selbst etwas backen, aber keinen Tisch stellen. Oft genug gibt es eben enorme Schwierigkeiten, wenn DDs irgendeine Aufgabe bekommen. Während man ein CC nachsetzt, verliert man halt ein paar DPS. Dann sind DDs oftmals nicht in der Lage, wirklich mitzudenken, wenn etwas Unvorhergesehenes passiert. Und eigentlich immer sind dann Heiler und Tank die Deppen. Und dadurch kommt es eben dazu, daß sich diese eben eher auf DDs, die sie gut kennen, verlassen, anstatt Randoms mitzunehmen. Vor allem das zweite Jahr WotLK hat da für sehr viel Verstimmung gesorgt, auch bei mir. Ich bin immer gern in Instanzen gegangen. Und ich habe auch nie große Ansprüche erhoben, sondern eigentlich nur einen: daß sich jeder in der Gruppe vernünftig verhält. Und was war? Während noch gebufft wurde, bzw. nach Strudeln oder Gesundheitssteinen gefragt, während man als Palatank dann sein Mana wieder auffüllt und sich kurz den Heiler ansieht, um auszuloten, wieviel man ihm zumuten darf, wurde von den DDs schon gedrängelt, genörgelt und teilweise auch gepullt, weil sie es so eilig hatten und sie ja so Imba waren. Auch jene DDs, die nur an sich dachten und schnell zum Endboss wollten, obwohl andere in der Gruppe gern alle Bosse legen wollten, waren sehr häufig vertreten. Wenn man dann zu optionalen Bossen abgebogen ist, sind sie einfach stehengeblieben und haben gewartet. Und auch sonst machten DDs einfach nur, was sie wollten, ohne Rücksicht auf die anderen. Wenn man das alles dann ansprach, kamen in 99% der Fälle extrem unwürdige und dämliche Antworten. Und eins sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Sehr viele unerfahrene, frische Tanks, die wirklich ernsthaft Tank werden wollten, werden und wurden von den imba DDs wie Dreck behandelt. Kaum ein DD hat das Verständnis und die Geduld, einem solchen Tank beim Erlernen des Handwerks hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen. Eher im Gegenteil: Je schwächer und unerfahrener ein Tank ist, desto schlimmer führen sich die DDs auf. Was meint ihr denn, was durch derart asoziales Verhalten erreicht wird? Richtig, der frische Tank verliert schnell die Lust und läßt es. Und schon geht ein weiterer Tank, der die Wartezeiten verkürzen könnte, verloren.
Und da ist es doch logisch und verständlich, daß vor allem Tanks sich mit Cataclysm, wo alles wieder etwas schwerer wurde, auf ihre Gilden und Freunde beschränken, um sich diesen ganzen Streß nicht mehr antun zu müssen. Ich war, seit Cataclysm, nur sehr selten random unterwegs, eben wenn zu wenige Bekannte online waren und ich trotzdem Lust auf eine Instanz hatte. Sicherlich haben sich die DDs insgesamt dann schon ein wenig zurückgehalten, verglichen mit WotLK-Zeiten, aber bisher blieben das dennoch Ausnahmen, zumal sowieso mehr Whisper kamen, ob ich eine Instanz tanken würde, als Platz in einer Gruppe ist. Sehr oft haben richtig gute Heiler dann auf DD gespecct, damit sie mit können. Es gibt für uns Tanks einfach zu fast jeder Zeit ein Überangebot an Mitstreitern für eine Instanz. Warum also sollten wir mit Randoms losziehen, wenn es dafür keine besondere Belohnung gibt? Wo soll für uns der Sinn darin liegen, länger für eine Instanz zu brauchen, gepaart mit deutlich mehr Streß, als wir müßten, wenn wir dafür nichts bekommen, außer Magengeschwüre? Schuld am Tankmangel sind nicht die Tanks, sondern eben die Tatsache, daß viel mehr Leute einen DD spielen wollen und eben die Art und Weise, wie die Tanks oft genug behandelt wurden und werden. Sicherlich gibt es auch "Tanks", die sich genauso daneben benehmen. Aber die haben ihre Rolle dann nicht richtig verstanden. Es wird nicht erwartet, daß den Tanks die Füße geküßt werden und Tanks, die das verlangen, sind keine richtigen Tanks. Denn Teamplay ist von jedem gefordert, auch vom Tank als Anführer der Gruppe. Und das heißt vor allem, daß jeder die anderen respektvoll behandelt und das macht, was der Gruppe dient. Nur das, so hab ich es als Tank eben erfahren müssen, ist für DDs, die scheinbar gern Einzelkämpfer sind, offenbar nicht selbstverständlich. Für Tanks allerdings schon. Und das wiederum wurde mir zu 99% bestätigt, wenn ich mit einem Twink als DD random unterwegs war. Da waren fast nie Tanks, die sich schlecht benahmen. Aber vielleicht lag das auch daran, daß ich sie dann so behandelt habe, wie ich als Tank selbst behandelt werden will. Und schon paßt nämlich die Chemie und man kommt gut durch.
Um so unverständlicher ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn sich DDs jetzt darüber beschweren, daß sie nie, Tanks dagegen sehr oft, eine Belohnung bekommen, wenn sie sich Randomgruppen antun. Ja genau, buhu, der böse Tank bekommt etwas dafür, wenn er hilft, meine Wartezeiten zu verkürzen. Sicherlich ist es nicht überall direkt meßbar, daß das der Fall ist. Aber ich für meinen Teil zum Beispiel werde mir, wenn ich die Zeit habe, auch wieder Randomgruppen suchen und das einzig und allein wegen und für die Belohnung. Und wann immer ich mich dann als Tank im Dungeonfinder anmelde, verkürzt eben genau diese Belohnung die Wartezeit für einen Heiler und drei DDs! Und wenn die sich dann auch noch vernünftig verhalten und die Instanzen wieder Spaß machen, wäre es durchaus denkbar, daß ich mich wieder öfter zur Verfügung stelle. Und ich wette mit euch, daß es viele Tanks gibt, die das so sehen. Es liegt nun also an euch, liebe DDs, es nicht wieder zu verbocken, indem ihr motzt, meckert und nörgelt und vor allem uns diesen Beutel nicht gönnt. Denn das verursacht bei uns wieder nur Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Sano (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mal Chillen will dann gehe ich als DD in eine Instanz.
Ich habe dann nicht den Druck jede Sekunde voll aufmerksam 
sein zu müssen weil die Gruppe sonst wipen kann. Tanken und 
Heilen verlangt nun mal mit wesentlich mehr Konzentration.

Wenn Ihr keinen Tank oder Heiler spielen wollt dann ist das eure 
Entscheidung ... beschwert euch aber nicht das andere Spieler die
eine aufwendigere Klasse spielen belohnt werden.

Ich spiele atm 2 Heiler, 3 Tanks und 3 DD Regelmässig je nach Lust und Laune. 

Also, meiner Meinung nach ist es genau richtig gemacht von Blizz.
Man kann keine kurzfristige Änderung erwarten. Aber längerfristig
werden mehr Tanks in den Hauptcontent reingezogen/getwinkt und sind
damit längerfristig auf für den Endcontent verfügbar.

Gruß Sano

PS: Als DD gehe ich mir auch schon mal unangekündigt nen Kaffee holen, als 
Tank oder Heiler mache ich das nicht.

Eigentlich kann man zwischen Spass- und Arbeits-Klassen unterscheiden.
Wenn jemand gerne Tankt dann hat er den "Jackpott" und spielt eine spassige
Arbeitsklasse.

Zu meinem Vorposter kann ich nur sagen, das er mir absolut aus der Seele spricht.
Immer wenn ich so schön ausformulierte Stellungnahmen lese dann weis ich wieder 
was mir bei WOW zur Zeit fehlt. Mir fehlen Spieler die das Spiel spielen und nicht das 
Spiel als Arbeit sehen.


----------



## delacr0ix (11. Mai 2011)

Wie sind denn eigentlich jetzt so die Wartezeiten als DD für eine Hero?
Sind sie wirklich was kürzer geworden?


----------



## Derulu (11. Mai 2011)

delacr0ix schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eigentlich jetzt so die Wartezeiten als DD für eine Hero?
> Sind sie wirklich was kürzer geworden?



Also bei mir auf dem Server, hab ich vorher um die Zeit um 20:30 als DD 20-30min gewartet, seit dem Patch liegt die Wartezeit im Durchschnitt um die selbe Uhrzeit bei ca. 10-15 min...also ja, auf meinem Server hat sich, jetzt mal subjektiv betrachtet, die Wartezeit verkürz. Zu anderen Tageszeiten kann die Zeitverkürzung durchaus anders aus- und dadurch weniger auffallen (um die angegebene Uhrzeit gibt es übrigens häufig sogar gar keinen CtA)


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Mai 2011)

21°° gestern betrug bei mir die Wartezeit für DD bei 33min.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Mai 2011)

War als DD 40 Minuten drin, gegen 17 Uhr gestern.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Mai 2011)

18 Uhr, statt ansonsten 30 Minuten gen Abend in dem Fall 46 Minuten. Schwache Tanks auf dem Rückmarsch? :-)


----------



## Derulu (11. Mai 2011)

Ich tippe bei Wartezeitverlängerungen (von einem Tag auf den anderen) eher auf...schönes, sommerliches Wetter (das zumindest bei mir gestern so, also das Wetter)


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich tippe bei Wartezeitverlängerungen (von einem Tag auf den anderen) eher auf...schönes, sommerliches Wetter (das zumindest bei gestern so, also das Wetter)



Ich war froh, als ich gestern Abend in meinen Keller konnte (das ist kein Witz, ich hab ne Kellerwohnung (süd-terrain)).

Es war mir persönlich schon zu warm.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht wars ein absoluter Zufall, aber als ich Gestern Abend als Heiler den DF angeklickt habe, kam instant der Invite, ansonsten hab ich vor dem "Ruf zu den Waffen" selbst als Heiler mal öfter mehr als 10 Minuten gewartet, seit dem neuen
Tool höchstens mal 4-5 Minuten.

Muss heut Abend direkt mal nachsehen ob ich Gestern evtl. sogar so nen komischen Beutel bekommen hab


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Das mit den Wartezeitenverschiebungen bei schönem Wetter braucht für mich nochmal eine etwas ausführlichere Erklärung plz ^^


----------



## bzzzu (11. Mai 2011)

Na schönes Wetter = auch Abends noch warm = mehr Leute gehen Abends vielleicht raus, statt vor dem PC zu hocken = Weniger Spieler = Weniger Tanks = längere Wartezeit; kürzt man jetzt alles unnötige weg, lautet die Gleichung wie folgt: Schönes Wetter = längere Wartezeit ^^


----------



## Cantharion (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das mit den Wartezeitenverschiebungen bei schönem Wetter braucht für mich nochmal eine etwas ausführlichere Erklärung plz ^^



Kleine Ergäntung zu sämtlichen Vorpostern:
Normale Menschen finden warmes Wetter meist schön.
/e: Nur schade dass es bei uns gerade Bewölkt und Regnerisch ist.


----------



## Belock (11. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 18 Uhr, statt ansonsten 30 Minuten gen Abend in dem Fall 46 Minuten. Schwache Tanks auf dem Rückmarsch? :-)



Oder generfte Tanks die einfach kein Bock mehr haben rnd zu tanken weil sie eventuelle Item lücken durch ZG/ZA nun geschlossen haben und sich den Stress nicht mehr antuen wollen


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Na schönes Wetter = auch Abends noch warm = mehr Leute gehen Abends vielleicht raus, statt vor dem PC zu hocken = Weniger Spieler = Weniger Tanks = längere Wartezeit; kürzt man jetzt alles unnötige weg, lautet die Gleichung wie folgt: Schönes Wetter = längere Wartezeit ^^



Also bleiben die DDler alle in ihrer Kellergruft, und warten verzweifelt auf die nicht-raus-gehenden-Tanks? 






Belock schrieb:


> Oder generfte Tanks ...



Belock .... also bitte!


----------



## Belock (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Belock .... also bitte!



Danke  ^^


----------



## Cantharion (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Also bleiben die DDler alle in ihrer Kellergruft, und warten verzweifelt auf die nicht-raus-gehenden-Tanks?



Nein, aber wenn es wenig Tanks gibt fallen die paar die rausgehen natürlich weit mehr auf als die dds.


----------



## Sakthena (11. Mai 2011)

Die wieder auftretende längere Wartezeit könnte auch an etwas ganz einfachem liegen:
Tanks haben diese neuen Beutesäcke schon des öfteren gefarmt und die Hoffnung aufgegeben dass da auch mal was brauchbares drin ist. Hab inzwischen über 10 Beweglichkeitsflasks - als Pala  Somit ist der Beutel für mich persönlich ziemlich unattraktiv geworden, denke mal das sehen viele inzwischen genauso.


----------



## Negrul99 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich persöhnlic finde die belohnungen an sich gar nicht so schlecht ich selbst spiele ein Heiler. Das einzigste was mich recht gerne stört am Random gruppen ist teilweise das benehmen mancher Spieler ich hab es schon oft erlebt das ich mit nen Tank in teilweise lächerliche streitgespräche kam die mir vollkommen unverständlich wahren. Ich mein wenn ich gilden intern oder einen guten Kumpel Hero random gehe klappt alles ohne propleme manchmal auch bei Random. Aber bei manchen sachen könnte ich so nen Hals bekommen wenn ich tanks sehe die teilweise dd equipte Krieger sind ihre Tanks items nicht mal gesockelt sind oder sonst was es gibt auch wiederrum die Leute die so einen Überequipten Tank haben die sich teilweise recht assozial gegendüber anderen verhalten und sich für was besseres halten.

Ich möchte keine beispiele nennen warum und weshalb mich da einige dinge störn aber ich denke es geht manchen Tanks und heilern genauso und ich mein was ist nen Beutel mit ein wenig Gold vlt nen Reittier und nen Pet kann ich mir auch selbst farmen wenn ich bock habe. Also um ehrlich zu sein ich geh lieber Gilden intern Inis als mit Random bei manchen krieg ich einfach nur das kotzen wegen ohne grund leaven oder mitten im Bossfight brain afk stehn oder sonst was.

Jeder hat klein angefangen es muss auch kein Pro Tank vor mir stehn mir reicht es vollkommen wenn er seine Klasse spieln kann oder lernwillig ist auf neues einzugehn ohne gleich zu flamen weil jemand sagt hey vlt währe es besser gewesen wenn du die Troggs vom zweiten Boss auch mal antankst oder was auch immer.

Es liegt meist nicht an den Randdom Browser es liegt einfach an der Community weil die sich im WoW wie jeder weiß nicht mehr so die netteste ist wie früher.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Negrul99 schrieb:


> Es liegt meist nicht an den Randdom Browser es liegt einfach an der Community weil die sich im WoW wie jeder weiß nicht mehr so die netteste ist wie früher.



Nett war sie früher auch nicht, sie hat sich nur zusammengerissen, da sie nur mit Leuten ihres Servers Gruppen bilden konnte und dort kennt man sich irgendwann. Und es liegt sehr wohl am DF, denn dieser ermöglicht serverübergreifende Gruppen und damit fehlt der Schutzmechanismus der die Spieler dazu brachte, sich gut zu benhemen, denn die Wahrscheinlkichkeit Spieler von anderen Servern jemals wieder zu sehen ist sehr gering, auf sie angewiesen zu sein, weil sie in einer meiner Raidgruppen wieder auftauchen ist sogar überhaupt nicht gegeben. Der DF macht Instanzgruppen anonym, Anonymität macht Menschen, die bei "Bekannten" nett sind, zu Menschen, für die in erster Linie das ICH zählt (weil sie keine sozialen Konsequenzen zu fürchten haben)...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

Die Studie, daß Tankspieler bei schönem Wetter häufiger raus gehen als Nicht-Tankspieler, würd ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Manaori (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Die Studie, daß Tankspieler bei schönem Wetter häufiger raus gehen als Nicht-Tankspieler, würd ich gerne mal sehen.



Das wurde doch oben schonmal ausformuliert... aber gut,nochmal. 

Nehmen wir hundert Leute. 60 DDs, 30 Heiler, 10 Tanks, aml aus Hausnummern, wobei ich persönlcih schätze, die Gewichtung liegt irgendwie so. Wenn von den 60 DDs jetzt 30 rausgehen weil das Wetter schön ist, sind noch dreißig da. Gehen von den 30 Heilern 15 weg, sinds noch 15... schon weniger. Un gehen von den Tanks auch nur 5 raus, wirds schon ein wenig kritisch, weil nur noch fünf da sind. Da es prinzipiell weniger Tanks gibt, fällt ein jeder, der zusätzlich wegfällt, viel stärker ins Gewicht als ein DD, der halt mal weg ist.


----------



## Snee (12. Mai 2011)

Bin sicherlich kein Mathegenie, aber dein Beispiel geht nicht auf Manaori... denn in dem von dir aufgezeigten Beispiel ändert sich das Verhältnis nicht... 10 Tanks auf 60 DDs ist genau so gut/schlecht wie 5 Tanks auf 30 DDs... in beiden Fällen müssen 50% aller DDs auf nen Tank (1 Tank versorgt 3 DDs) warten.


----------



## Manaori (12. Mai 2011)

Naja, es war ja theoretisch. Ich nehme an, dass die reale Gewichtung anders ist.. war wohl auch blöd, dass ich immer die Hälfte weggenommen hab  Mathe ist nicht wirklich meins.
Bin aber dennoch der Meinung, dass ein abwesender Tank viel mehr auffällt als ein oder auch zwei abwesende DDs. Weils da einfach keine so große Masse gibt, aus der man den Ersatz schöpfen kann.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Ich denke was Manaori sagen will ist: Wenn nur ein Tank mehr weggeht, sind plötzlich nur noch 40% der Tanks vorhanden. Ist es ein DD, sind es 47% der DDs, die verbleiben. 
Ein Tank mehr an der frischen Luft: Prozentual weniger random Inis als mit einem DD mehr an der frischen Luft.


----------



## Manaori (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich denke was Manaori sagen will ist: Wenn nur ein Tank mehr weggeht, sind plötzlich nur noch 40% der Tanks vorhanden. Ist es ein DD, sind es 47% der DDs, die verbleiben.
> Ein Tank mehr an der frischen Luft: Prozentual weniger random Inis als mit einem DD mehr an der frischen Luft.



Danke  Genauso mein ich das.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Jaja, wie war das gestern noch mit "Frauen denken halt komplizierter als Männer" @ Manaori? 
Irgendwo gab es mal eine These "Frauen denken wie eine Gemüsesuppe"


----------



## Manaori (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Jaja, wie war das gestern noch mit "Frauen denken halt komplizierter als Männer" @ Manaori?
> Irgendwo gab es mal eine These "Frauen denken wie eine Gemüsesuppe"



Ihc kann nur nicht erklären...  Was blöd ist, da sie mich jetzt zum Erklären bei den BOssen nehmen im Raid.. öhm... ja... "Der macht dann so quasi Kugeln..." "Eckige oder ovale?" "?" "Na, wenns nur quasi Kugeln sind" "... Q.Q"

Öhm.. naja... OT ende und so.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das wurde doch oben schonmal ausformuliert... aber gut,nochmal.
> 
> Nehmen wir hundert Leute. 60 DDs, 30 Heiler, 10 Tanks, aml aus Hausnummern, wobei ich persönlcih schätze, die Gewichtung liegt irgendwie so. Wenn von den 60 DDs jetzt 30 rausgehen weil das Wetter schön ist, sind noch dreißig da. Gehen von den 30 Heilern 15 weg, sinds noch 15... schon weniger. Un gehen von den Tanks auch nur 5 raus, wirds schon ein wenig kritisch, weil nur noch fünf da sind. Da es prinzipiell weniger Tanks gibt, fällt ein jeder, der zusätzlich wegfällt, viel stärker ins Gewicht als ein DD, der halt mal weg ist.




Und wo genau ändert sich bei deinem Beispiel irgendwo das Verhältnis der Rollen?


----------



## Manaori (12. Mai 2011)

Lesen will gelernt sein, Valdrasia hat es sehr gut erklärt...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Lesen will gelernt sein, Valdrasia hat es sehr gut erklärt...




Ich würde dir eher empfehlen Rechnen zu lernen.

Schau dir dein Beispiel an und rechne deine Zahlen mal in Prozent um. Du wirst sehen das prozentual genau so viele DD und Heiler keine Gruppe bekommen werden.


Wenn im Verhältniss mehr Tanks als andere Rollen bei schönem wetter raus gehen, wird sich dies logischer weise auf die Wartezeit der Heiler und DD negativ auswirken. Ich frag mich nur wie man zu dem Ergebnis, daß mehr Tanks bei schönem Wetter raus gehen, kommen kann? Ich seh da keinerlei Indizien für.


----------



## Muh-Q (12. Mai 2011)

Der Beitrag von Valdrasiala erklärt das super in Worten. Ich untermauer das nochmal mit Zahlen:
Am Anfang sind noch 30 DD und 20 Heiler in der Schlange *während 10 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*
DD halbiert: 0 DD und 20 Heiler in der Schlange *während 10 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*
Heiler halbiert: 30 DD und 5 Heiler in der Schlange *während 10 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*
Tank halbiert: 45 DD und 25 Heiler in der Schlange *während 5 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*

An der Anzahl von Leuten die du Streichen kannst, siehst du das Verhältnis von Wichtigkeit der Rolle zu Anzahl der Gruppen. Das Verhältnis der Rollen untereinander bleibt immer gleich, auch wenn es natürlich möglich ist einen Dungeon mit 2DD, 2 Heilern und 1 Tank zu machen. Wir gehen aber immer vom Normalfall aus mit 1T,1H,3DD.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wenn im Verhältniss mehr Tanks als andere Rollen bei schönem wetter raus gehen, wird sich dies logischer weise auf die Wartezeit der Heiler und DD negativ auswirken. Ich frag mich nur wie man zu dem Ergebnis, daß mehr Tanks bei schönem Wetter raus gehen, kommen kann? Ich seh da keinerlei Indizien für.



Hat ja auch keiner so gesagt

Aber prozentuell macht weiterhin ein einziger fehlender Tank mehr aus als ein einziger fehlender DD..und darum ging es

Es wird nie passieren, dass sich alle 3 Gruppen im gleichen Umfang reduzieren und ist bei den "selteneren" Gruppenmitgleidern nur ausnahmsweise 1 Spieler weniger da als bei den anderen (auch bei schönem Wetter), warten die anderen beiden länger, vor allem die DDs...und wenn mal 10% weniger DDs spielen, fällt es trotzdem fast keinem auf, da Verkürzungen von wartezeiten von 5 Min weniger auffallen als plötzliche Verlängerungen von 10-15 Min

Und da sich die Wartezeit, von einem Tag auf den anderen quasi verdoppelt hat und das an einem Tag, der zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr auch abends sommerlich warm war (wenn nicht gerade ein Gewitter niedergegangen ist), ist man eben zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass vll. in Zusammenhang mit dem Wetter zufällig aus der Menge Tank oder Heiler (fiktive Menge 100) eben mal 1 mehr als bei den DDs gefehlt hat


Dass kein direkter (und vor allem permanenter) Zusammenhang zwischen Wetter und dem Verhältnis zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen besteht, ist jedem klar...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

Da es aber keinerlei Indizien dafür gibt, daß sich nur die Tanks bei schönem Wetter reduzieren, muß ich alle 3 Rollen gleich behandeln und somit kann es nur das Ergebnis geben, daß es bei schönem Wetter im Verhältnis gleich bleibt. Absolut werden wohl weniger Gruppen in Dungeons sein, aber das ist ja nicht das Thema.

Ich frag mich was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Hortensie (12. Mai 2011)

Hi.

ich finde die Belohnung recht Zweischneidig: 

Ich hatte noch nie mit so vielen Tanknoobs zu tun, wie seit der Einführung dieser Belohnung.

Ich habe bald das Gefühl, das nun jeder einen auf Tank macht, dessen Klasse es zulässt.

Ich selber spiele einen Krieger, würde mir aber nun nicht anmaßen, als Tank loszuziehen.

So also nutzen mir die tatsächlich verkürzten Wartezeiten nichts, weil der Heiler sich auf der Tastatur blutige Finger holt, diesen Aushilfstank am Leben zu halten, und wir pro ini 3-4 Tankwechsel haben.


So long


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Hortensie schrieb:


> ...



Tankanfänger =/= Aushilfstank

Und Dank der "Belohnung" trauen sich wieder mehr und mehr Tankanfänger, in die Materie hineinzuschnuppern und es auch in den heroischen Instanzen zu versuchen (was genau DIE Intention hinter dem Feature ist). Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen und ich verstehen nicht, wie Leute zu dem Schluß kommen können, dass Tankanfänger "unfähig" sind und nur "erfahrene" Tanks in Instanzen gehen dürften...und vor allem...wie soll man denn zu Erfahrung kommen, wenn man doch schon erfahren sein soll? Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Stellenbeschreibungen für Jobs aus denen indirekt heraus geht, dass man unter (fiktive Zahlen) 35 Jahre alt sein sollte aber auch 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben sollte...entweder/oder, beides Zusammen geht so nicht, entweder jung oder viel Berufserfahrung...


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser, um es nochmal in "Männerworten" zu erklären:



> Nehmen wir hundert Leute. 60 DDs, 30 Heiler, 10 Tanks, aml aus Hausnummern, wobei ich persönlcih schätze, die Gewichtung liegt irgendwie so. Wenn von den 60 DDs jetzt 30 rausgehen weil das Wetter schön ist, sind noch dreißig da. Gehen von den 30 Heilern 15 weg, sinds noch 15... schon weniger. Un gehen von den Tanks auch nur 5 raus, wirds schon ein wenig kritisch, weil nur noch fünf da sind.



Bis hierhin bleibt das Verhältnis genau gleich, da hast Du recht.

Aber wenn jetzt, egal aus welchher Gruppe, noch EIN weiterer raus geht, ändert sich das Verhältnis der Gruppen zueinander. Wenn jetzt ein weiterer Tank weggeht, ändert es sich weitaus stärker, als wenn ein DD mehr raus geht.

Und das meint Manaori mit 


> Da es prinzipiell weniger Tanks gibt, fällt ein jeder, der zusätzlich wegfällt, viel stärker ins Gewicht als ein DD, der halt mal weg ist.



Aber lassen wir das Thema, das ist wohl etwas zu theoretisch. Geht lieber spielen und spielt Tanks ^^


----------



## Natar (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich denke was Manaori sagen will ist: Wenn nur ein Tank mehr weggeht, sind plötzlich nur noch 40% der Tanks vorhanden. Ist es ein DD, sind es 47% der DDs, die verbleiben.
> Ein Tank mehr an der frischen Luft: Prozentual weniger random Inis als mit einem DD mehr an der frischen Luft.



6 Tanks 10 Heiler 50 DDS

6 gruppen
6 tanks 6 heiler 18 DDS

32 dds in warteschlange = 64 %


Annahme schönes wetter 50 % weg:
3 tanks 5 heiler 25 dds
3 gruppen
3 tanks 3 heiler 9 dds

16 dds in warteschlange =64 %



> Der Beitrag von Valdrasiala erklärt das super in Worten. Ich untermauer das nochmal mit Zahlen:
> Am Anfang sind noch 30 DD und 20 Heiler in der Schlange *während 10 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*
> DD halbiert: 0 DD und 20 Heiler in der Schlange *während 10 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*
> Heiler halbiert: 30 DD und 5 Heiler in der Schlange *während 10 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*
> Tank halbiert: 45 DD und 25 Heiler in der Schlange *während 5 Gruppen im Dungeon sind.*



denkfehler inc weil nicht abwechselnd immer nur eine rolle weggeht (*bei mehr dds gehen auch mehr dds)*

natürlich nur relative zahlen hier, ich seh schon hosenschisser hat das gleiche schon geschrieben

btw denke ich, dass der ruf zu den waffen hype einfach schon vorbei ist


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

@Valdrasiala

Ja, WENN ein weiterer Tank wegfällt ist das so. Das hab ich übrigens auch schon erwähnt. ABER da es keinerlei Anhaltspunkte dafür gibt, daß NUR ein weiterer Tank bei schönem Wetter wegfällt, muß ich Tanks, Heiler und DD gleich stellen.


Noch mal angemerkt. Die Grundaussage, von wem auch immer die war, war das auf Grund von schönem Wetter sich die Wartezeiten verlängern.

Diese Aussage find ich persönlich sehr Amüsant. Bei sowas frag ich mich immer woher diese Leute ihr Wissen bekommen, um eine solche These aufzustellen. Vielleicht kann der jenige ja mal seine Überlegungen preis geben. 

PS: Du brauchst nichts in "Männerworte" fassen. Zahlen sagen mehr als Worte.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> ...



Von michse, wie man weiter vorne lesen könnte...und es war ein spontaner Schluß, einen Zusammenhang zwischen schönen Wetter und plötzlich, am selben Tag wie das schöne Wetter, um 100% gesteigerter Wartezeit (die übrigens am nächsten Tag schon wieder reduziert war, wo es nicht so schön warm war)...ich hab auch keinen Anspruch auf mathematische oder statistische Richtigkeit gestellt sondern nur gesagt, dass vielleicht, unter Umständen, möglicherweise, ein nicht in Zahlen ausdrückbarer Zusammenhang bestehen könnte, eben weil es diese Schwankungskurve gab, am selben Tag an dem abends Sommerwetter war - ein Ausreißer nach oben. Mathematik und/oder Statistik können übrigens Ausreißer meist nicht erklären, weswegen immer Mittelwerte und Mediane für solche Gegebenheiten genommen werden...Mathematiker würden jetzt sagen, ALLES in der Welt ist Mathematik und damit erklärbar...als Anhänger der Geisteswissenschaften behaupte ich das Gegenteil


----------



## Exicoo (12. Mai 2011)

Namsoon schrieb:


> Ich finde diese neu eingeführte Option nützt überhaupt nichts um beispielsweise mehr Tanks in den Dungeonfinder zu locken.
> Wenn keine Tanks da sind, dann melden sich auch keine an! Und mal davon abgesehen werden NIEMALS weniger DD als Tanks angemeldet sein damit mal DD die Chance auf die Belohnungen von Ruf zu den Waffen bekommen.



Es sind sehr wohl Tanks da. Nur haben sie keine Lust mit Rnd Noobs zu spielen. Zur Zeit ist es einfach unerträglich. Gestern erst war ich mit meinem Tank Druiden in ZG... alles lief super, keine Wipes. Dann sind wir 1 mal beim vorletzten Boss gewiped, weil die DD's zu dumm waren, die berserker zu killen. Naja, jedenfalls wurde ich dann einfach so gekickt, ohne Grund. Das war das letzte mal, dass ich ZA/ ZG mit Rnd boons gehe. Und da fragen sich die DD's noch, warum so wenige Tanks Rnd anmelden? oO


----------



## Sacrilege (12. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tankanfänger =/= Aushilfstank
> 
> Und Dank der "Belohnung" trauen sich wieder mehr und mehr Tankanfänger, in die Matreie hineinzuschnuppern und es auch in den heroischen Instanzen zu versuchen. Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen und ich verstehen nicht, wie Leute zu dem Schluß komemn können, dass Tankanfänger "unfähig" sind und nur "erfahrene" Tanks in Instanzen gehen dürften...und vor allem...wie soll man denn zu Erfahrung kommen, wenn man doch schon erfahren sein soll? Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Stellenbeschreibungen für Jobs aus denen indirekt heraus geht, dass man unter (fiktive Zahlen) 35 Jahre alt sein sollte aber auch 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben sollte...entweder/oder, beides Zusammen geht so nicht, entweder jung oder viel Berufserfahrung...



Ich habe nix gegen Tankanfänger, ich begrüsse es sogar, je mehr Tanks verfügbar sind desto besser. ABER, die Anfänger mögen doch zuerst bitte mit Gildenkollegen/Freunden üben, bevor man sie via DF auf die Spielerschaft losläßt! 

Was hat man davon wenn man 10-15min weniger auf einen Invite warten muß, aber ingesamt viel länger für die Ini braucht, weil die ganzen Hobbytanks nix taugen und man sie 3x auswechseln muß. Damit ist niemanden geholfen. Da warte ich lieber 30min länger auf einen fähigen Tank und komm dann zügig durch die Ini. Während ich warte kann ich ja dailies machen, farmen, oder sonstwas tun.


----------



## bzzzu (12. Mai 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass schönes Wetter = weniger Tanks nicht ernst gemeint war, oder? ^^
Das war einfach ein unzusammenhängender Einwurf zur Erklärung, warum an einem Tag (an dem es Abends halt zufällig wärmer war) die Wartezeiten länger waren, als an anderen. Natürlich bedingt schönes Wetter nicht, dass nur Tanks nicht WoW spielen...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Tankanfänger, ich begrüsse es sogar, je mehr Tanks verfügbar sind desto besser. ABER, die Anfänger mögen doch zuerst bitte mit Gildenkollegen/Freunden üben, bevor man sie via DF auf die Spielerschaft losläßt!




Die einzige Nutzungsbegrenzung für den DF ist das Itemlevel. 

Warum sollten Anfänger sich selbst bei der Nutzung des DF begrenzen? Es ist doch viel naheliegender, daß Spieler, die nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen Spielen wollen, den DF meiden und sich selbst Gruppen bauen, die ihren Bedingungen entsprechen.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tankanfänger =/= Aushilfstank
> 
> Und Dank der "Belohnung" trauen sich wieder mehr und mehr Tankanfänger, in die Matreie hineinzuschnuppern und es auch in den heroischen Instanzen zu versuchen. Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen und ich verstehen nicht, wie Leute zu dem Schluß komemn können, dass Tankanfänger "unfähig" sind und nur "erfahrene" Tanks in Instanzen gehen dürften...und vor allem...wie soll man denn zu Erfahrung kommen, wenn man doch schon erfahren sein soll? Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Stellenbeschreibungen für Jobs aus denen indirekt heraus geht, dass man unter (fiktive Zahlen) 35 Jahre alt sein sollte aber auch 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben sollte...entweder/oder, beides Zusammen geht so nicht, entweder jung oder viel Berufserfahrung...




Ich denke aber, das ein Spieler seine Rolle schon in nhc gespielt haben sollte. Das ist teilweise aber gar nicht der Fall. Da wird dann tanken tatsächlich ERSTMALS in hc Instanzen getestet.

Das ist so, wie wenn du den Beruf ohne Ausbildung ausüben solltest.

Es ist nunmal nicht so einfach. Da sind diese "Tanks" dann erstmals in der Instanz mit dieser Rolle und kennen dann gewisse Mechaniken nichtmal aus nhc. Steinerner Kern? Viel Spaß bei Ozruk. Das ist wohl das extremste Beispiel.

Störend vor allem, wenn man das als Tank gar nicht erst zugibt. Es ist nunmal die Klasse, die die Instanzen am genauesten kennen muss (ja flamet mich dafür). Als Heiler kann man irgendwo doch immer heilen so gut es geht. Da bemerkt man gar nicht, wenn ein guter Heiler noch nicht genau die Schadenindikatoren kennt. Als DD kennt man das ausweichen, hält sich an Makierungen und irgendwie wird das schon gut gehn.
Als Tank jedoch enden "kleine" Fehler mittlerweile tödlich und damit oftmals mit einem Wipe. Das heißt, das hier die Gruppe direkt jeden Fehler zu spüren bekommt. Zuerst der Heiler, dann der Rest der Gruppe. Wenn sich heutzutage hingegen ein DD "wegmeldet", bleiben immer noch 2. Heiler sind hierbei oft (ja, ich sage bewusst oft) in der glücklichen Situation, weniger auf gewisse Dinge achten zu müssen (Stichwort Schadeneingänge wie bei einem Melee DD) und stattdessen auf die Heilung achten zu können. Natürlich spürt man auch bei ihm jeden Fehler, aber sie sind nicht so Instanzabhängig, wie bei einem Tank.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass schönes Wetter = weniger Tanks nicht ernst gemeint war, oder? ^^



Dafür wurde die Aussage aber ganz schön verteidigt und versucht mit Zahlen zu stützen.


----------



## Tomratz (12. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Tankanfänger, ich begrüsse es sogar, je mehr Tanks verfügbar sind desto besser. ABER, die Anfänger mögen doch zuerst bitte mit Gildenkollegen/Freunden üben, bevor man sie via DF auf die Spielerschaft losläßt!
> 
> Was hat man davon wenn man 10-15min weniger auf einen Invite warten muß, aber ingesamt viel länger für die Ini braucht, weil die ganzen Hobbytanks nix taugen und man sie 3x auswechseln muß. Damit ist niemanden geholfen. Da warte ich lieber 30min länger auf einen fähigen Tank und komm dann zügig durch die Ini. Während ich warte kann ich ja dailies machen, farmen, oder sonstwas tun.



Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass viele der "Neutanks" es aus ihren DD-Zeiten gewöhnt sind, dass "erfahrene" Tanks relativ
zügig durch Inis marschieren, schon allein, weil die lieben DD sie ständig mit OGOGOG und solchen Rufen anfeuern.

Sie meinen dann, dies genauso machen zu müssen und kriegens mangels Erfahrung eben nicht gebacken.

Deshalb meine Bitte als Heiler an "Neutanks", gebt euch zu erkennen, dann wird jeder halbwegs vernünftige Spieler einen
Gang zurück schalten und lieber einen Augenblick länger brauchen, als fünfmal in einer Ini mit sechs verschiedenen Tanks (der sechste schafft dann den Rest der Ini) zu wipen und im Endeffekt nicht nur länger zu brauchen sondern auch noch höhere Repkosten an der Backe zu haben.

Vollpfosten, die mit niemandem Geduld haben und deren Vokabular nur aus Noob, l2p und anderen flamereien bestehen, wird es leider auch weiterhin geben, aber die können euch ja rauswählen, während die noch auf den nächsten Tank warten, bestreitet ihr vielleicht schon die nächste Ini mit ner netten Gruppe


----------



## bzzzu (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dafür wurde die Aussage aber ganz schön verteidigt und versucht mit Zahlen zu stützen.


Das, was versucht wurde, "statistisch" zu untermauern war aber nicht mehr "schönes Wetter = weniger Tanks", sondern "weniger Tanks = längere Wartezeit"


----------



## Hortensie (12. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tankanfänger =/= Aushilfstank
> 
> Und Dank der "Belohnung" trauen sich wieder mehr und mehr Tankanfänger, in die Materie hineinzuschnuppern und es auch in den heroischen Instanzen zu versuchen (was genau DIE Intention hinter dem Feature ist). Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen und ich verstehen nicht, wie Leute zu dem Schluß kommen können, dass Tankanfänger "unfähig" sind und nur "erfahrene" Tanks in Instanzen gehen dürften...und vor allem...wie soll man denn zu Erfahrung kommen, wenn man doch schon erfahren sein soll? Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Stellenbeschreibungen für Jobs aus denen indirekt heraus geht, dass man unter (fiktive Zahlen) 35 Jahre alt sein sollte aber auch 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben sollte...entweder/oder, beides Zusammen geht so nicht, entweder jung oder viel Berufserfahrung...



Mhh, Derulu.

Habe über Deine Aussage nachgedacht und meine Meinung doch etwas überdacht.......

An den nun ermutigten Nachwuchs, der dann zu richtig guten Tanks wird, hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ....



Hm, mein Druide war genau in einer non-Hero als Tank...danach musste ich da nicht mehr, die non Heros "brachten" mir nichts mehr, mein Equip war besser (Ruf und gecraftete Items). Und natürlich müssen die Herren Tanks üben,sie sollen ja auch die Profis sein, während die Herren DDs gleich, sobald sie ihr Itemlevel heban auf die Hero Instanzen losgelassen werden dürften  . Normalerweise sollte es doch eher so sein, wie Hosenschisser schon richtig bemerkt hat, dass Spieler, die gerne jegliche "Unvorhersehbarkeiten" (in der Gruppenzusammenstellung) ausschließen möchten, sich eine Gruppe selbst so zusammenbauen, dass eben diese "Unvorhersehbarkeiten" nicht auftreten. Also das genaue Gegenteil eines "Zufalls"-Tools (Zufall = Unvorhersehbarkeit)...das wäre der logische Schritt, nicht der umgekehrte


----------



## Sacrilege (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Die einzige Nutzungsbegrenzung für den DF ist das Itemlevel.
> 
> Warum sollten Anfänger sich selbst bei der Nutzung des DF begrenzen? Es ist doch viel naheliegender, daß Spieler, die nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen Spielen wollen, den DF meiden und sich selbst Gruppen bauen, die ihren Bedingungen entsprechen.



Und genau das ist das Problem, der Item Level sagt nämlich genau Null aus. Als Beispiel: ein Vergelter geht seine Inis und sammelt nebenbei gemütlich Tank Gear. Eines Tages hat er alles beisammen, meldet sich im DF als Tank an und los gehts. Man kann sich ja gut vorstellen was hierbei rauskommt. Genau diese Typen braucht keiner, von denen laufen eh viel zu viele rum und das sind auch die, die dann gekickt werden und letztendlich nur Zeit und Nerven kosten. Toppen läßt sich das dann nur mehr wenn sie PvP Zeugs tragen.

Jeder der die Möglichkeit hat den DF zu meiden wird das sowieso tun, es sei denn er hat eine masochistische Ader. Aber es gibt Momente, wo keine Tanks in der Gilde oder der FL on sind, da geht man dann halt mal random - und bedauert es meistens im nachhinein


----------



## Muh-Q (12. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Tankanfänger, ich begrüsse es sogar, je mehr Tanks verfügbar sind desto besser. ABER, die Anfänger mögen doch zuerst bitte mit Gildenkollegen/Freunden üben, bevor man sie via DF auf die Spielerschaft losläßt!
> 
> Was hat man davon wenn man 10-15min weniger auf einen Invite warten muß, aber ingesamt viel länger für die Ini braucht, weil die ganzen Hobbytanks nix taugen und man sie 3x auswechseln muß. Damit ist niemanden geholfen. Da warte ich lieber 30min länger auf einen fähigen Tank und komm dann zügig durch die Ini. Während ich warte kann ich ja dailies machen, farmen, oder sonstwas tun.



Ich habe nix gegen DDanfänger, ich begrüsse es sogar, je mehr DD verfügbar sind desto besser. ABER, die Anfänger mögen doch zuerst bitte mit Gildenkollegen/Freunden üben, bevor man sie via DF auf die Spielerschaft losläßt!

Was hat man davon wenn man ingesamt viel länger für die Ini braucht, weil die ganzen HobbyDD nix taugen und man sie 3x auswechseln muß. Damit ist niemanden geholfen. Da warte ich lieber 5 min auf einige fähige DD und komm dann zügig durch die Ini. Während ich warte kann ich ja dailies machen, farmen, oder sonstwas tun.

Wenn solche Ansprüche an Tanks gestellt werden sollen, kann man das Spielchen auch umdrehen: Nach der ersten Trashgruppe noch jemand unter 10k dps? Kick!

Ein Tank der neu ist und sich bemüht ist ja wohl eher in einer Random-Ini als ein overequipter Raider der nur schnell Punkte holen will. Auf wievielen Buttons hat so jemand eigentlich "ogogo" und "los du kackb00n" gebindet?


----------



## Nuts (12. Mai 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Tankanfänger, ich begrüsse es sogar, je mehr Tanks verfügbar sind desto besser. ABER, die Anfänger mögen doch zuerst bitte mit Gildenkollegen/Freunden üben, bevor man sie via DF auf die Spielerschaft losläßt!




Irgendwie kommt es mir bei diesem Satz so vor als meinten die Poster eher " Ich hab nichts gegen Anfänger, solange ich nicht mit ihnen zusammenspielen muss"


----------



## Snee (12. Mai 2011)

Um die ausufernde Diskussion noch ein bissl anzufachen - nicht das schöne Wetter ist Schuld daran, dass sich weniger Tanks anmelden... nein, es liegt am Herrn Kretschmann - seines Zeichens erster grüner Ministerpräsident. Die Grünen an der Macht - ist doch klar, dass es dann weniger "Tanks" gibt... möge das Abrüsten beginnen ;-)


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Um die ausufernde Diskussion noch ein bissl anzufachen - nicht das schöne Wetter ist Schuld daran, dass sich weniger Tanks anmelden... nein, es liegt am Herrn Kretschmann - seines Zeichens erster grüner Ministerpräsident. Die Grünen an der Macht - ist doch klar, dass es dann weniger "Tanks" gibt... möge das Abrüsten beginnen ;-)



Gnaaaaa....da im Moment keine Schwankung besteht, ist der Schluß aufgrund einer "verbindenden" Auffälligkeit nicht angebracht...würde jetzt allerdings so eine Schwankung auftreten, können wir gerne weiterreden



Nuts schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir bei diesem Satz so vor als meinten die Poster eher " Ich hab nichts gegen Anfänger, solange ich nicht mit ihnen zusammenspielen muss"



Anders geht der Satz auch nicht zu interpretieren^^


----------



## bzzzu (12. Mai 2011)

Darf man hier überhaupt politische "Diskussionen" führen? ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Das, was versucht wurde, "statistisch" zu untermauern war aber nicht mehr "schönes Wetter = weniger Tanks", sondern "weniger Tanks = längere Wartezeit"



Dafür das ich NUR die schön Wetter Aussage angesprochen hab, wurde ich abe recht häufig zitiert bzw. angesprochen. Schon seltsam.


----------



## Snee (12. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Darf man hier überhaupt politische "Diskussionen" führen? ^^



Wenn sie Schuld am Tankmangel haben dann bestimmt XD


----------



## bzzzu (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dafür das ich NUR die schön Wetter Aussage angesprochen hab, wurde ich abe recht häufig zitiert bzw. angesprochen. Schon seltsam.


Ja, du bist doch dann auch auf die nachfolgende Diskussion eingegangen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

Hmm, auf längere Sicht gar nicht so abwegig mit dem Herrn Kretschmann. 

Mehr Arbeitslosigkeit -> weniger Geld -> weniger die sich WoW leisten können -> weniger Spieler^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Ja, du bist doch dann auch auf die nachfolgende Diskussion eingegangen.



aber immer nur mit Bezug auf auf die Kernaussage. Aber ist jetzt auch wurscht, is schönes wetter draussen und ich hab Feierabend^^


----------



## bzzzu (12. Mai 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hmm, auf längere Sicht gar nicht so abwegig mit dem Herrn Kretschmann.
> 
> Mehr Arbeitslosigkeit -> weniger Geld -> weniger die sich WoW leisten können -> weniger Spieler^^




Hm...das hieße ja dann...

schönes Wetter = weniger Spieler
mehr Arbeitslosigkeit = weniger Spieler

ergo: schönes Wetter = mehr Arbeitslose 
bzw. mehr Arbeitslose = schöneres Wetter! ^^


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Hm...das hieße ja dann...
> 
> schönes Wetter = weniger Spieler
> mehr Arbeitslosigkeit = weniger Spieler
> ...



Endlich hat einer meinen Gedankengang nachvollziehen können

übrigens...

weniger Tanks = schönes Wetter


----------



## Yarys (12. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, das ein Spieler seine Rolle schon in nhc gespielt haben sollte. Das ist teilweise aber gar nicht der Fall. Da wird dann tanken tatsächlich ERSTMALS in hc Instanzen getestet.
> 
> Das ist so, wie wenn du den Beruf ohne Ausbildung ausüben solltest.
> 
> ...



Ich tanke jetzt auch schon seit längerem,bekam anfangs aber verdammt oft instant kicks,als ich gesagt habe das ich die ini net in hc kenne,wie soll man da bitte schön die ini kennen lernen?Das selbe gilt für ZG/ZA als die frisch raus waren und ich sagte das ich die inis net kenne --> 1 wipe weil niemand mir was nach mehrmaligem auffordern etwas erklärte kick mit den Worten "mach dd oder hör auf zu spielen ,du bist scheiße als tank" naja seitdem gehe ich fast nurnoch mit der gilde,da kennt man sich niemals mehr rnd...

mfg


----------



## Hitora (12. Mai 2011)

Ich muss mich immer wieder wundern, wie irrational Menschen denken und handeln...
Die DDs bekommen kürzere Wartezeiten und die Tanks/Heiler bekommen ne extra Belohnung. Das ist ganz eindeutig eine win/win Situation und jetzt wird gemeckert?
Unfair wäre es, wenn die Beutel Mounts/Pets/Equip etc. enthalten würde, die man ausschließlich dadurch bekommen könnte, aber das ist eben nicht der Fall.
Alles was aus dem Beutel kommen kann, kann man sich auch erfarmen.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man anderen nichts mehr gönnt. Solange man selbst dadurch keinen Nachteil hat (in diesem Fall hat man selbst sogar nen Vorteil) können doch die anderen bekommen was sie wollen, was interessiert es euch?


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Hitora schrieb:


> ...



Es ist Ausdruck von fehlgeleiteter oder falscher Auffassung von "Gerechtigkeit" (also eine Gleichsetzung von "Gerechtigkeit" mit "jeder bekommt von allem exakt das Selbe")


----------



## Hitora (12. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist Ausdruck von fehlgeleiteter oder falscher Auffassung von "Gerechtigkeit" (also eine Gleichsetzung von "Gerechtigkeit" mit "jeder bekommt von allem exakt das Selbe")



Das Problem liegt nicht ausschließlich an der falschen Auffassung von Gerechtigkeit, sondern dass man überhaupt Anspruch auf Gerechtigkeit erhebt, selbst wenn er nicht angebracht ist.
Bsp.: Jemand schenkt dir 100€ unter der Voraussetzung, dass du die mit einem anderen Teilst. Du darfst ein Angebot an einen anderen abgeben und wenn er ablehnt bekommt ihr beide nichts.
Würdest du ihm 1€ anbieten müsste er eigentlich annehmen, da er ja immerhin 1€ geschenkt bekommt aber er würde ihn vermutlich ablehnen, weil er auf "gerechte" Aufteilung beharrt und lässt sich dadurch wissentlich einen Vorteil entgehen. Und das nur, damit du nicht mehr bekommst als er.
Das ist fail in jeder Hinsicht aber naja... Menschen halt.
Ich finds traurig aber ändern lässt sich das vermutlich nicht.

Gott hat den Menschen mit Verstand gesegnet, es ist allerdings an dem Menschen, den Verstand auch zu benutzen.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Hitora schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt nicht ausschließlich an der falschen Auffassung von Gerechtigkeit, sondern dass man überhaupt Anspruch auf Gerechtigkeit erhebt, selbst wenn er nicht angebracht ist.
> Bsp.: Jemand schenkt dir 100€ unter der Voraussetzung, dass du die mit einem anderen Teilst. Du darfst ein Angebot an einen anderen abgeben und wenn er ablehnt bekommt ihr beide nichts.
> Würdest du ihm 1€ anbieten müsste er eigentlich annehmen, da er ja immerhin 1€ geschenkt bekommt aber er würde ihn vermutlich ablehnen, weil er auf "gerechte" Aufteilung beharrt und lässt sich dadurch wissentlich einen Vorteil entgehen. Und das nur, damit du nicht mehr bekommst als er.
> Das ist fail in jeder Hinsicht aber naja... Menschen halt.
> ...



Juhu, das Ultimatumspiel^^ ->



Derulu schrieb:


> Gleichheit..das hat im Kommunismus schon so toll funktiniert....
> 
> Ich könnte jetzt wieder das Ultimatumspiel mit seinem angebotenen Geldsummen ins Spiel bringen und, dass der größte Teil aufgrund eines fehlgeleiteten "Gerechtigkeitssinn" auf seinen eigenen Vorteil verzichtet, damit ein anderer bloß keinen größeren Vorteil erzeilen kann...aber..ja ich mach es einfach:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sano (12. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Tankanfänger =/= Aushilfstank
> 
> Und Dank der "Belohnung" trauen sich wieder mehr und mehr Tankanfänger, in die Materie hineinzuschnuppern und es auch in den heroischen Instanzen zu versuchen (was genau DIE Intention hinter dem Feature ist). Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen und ich verstehen nicht, wie Leute zu dem Schluß kommen können, dass Tankanfänger "unfähig" sind und nur "erfahrene" Tanks in Instanzen gehen dürften...und vor allem...wie soll man denn zu Erfahrung kommen, wenn man doch schon erfahren sein soll? Das ist ungefähr so, wie die Stellenbeschreibungen für Jobs aus denen indirekt heraus geht, dass man unter (fiktive Zahlen) 35 Jahre alt sein sollte aber auch 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben sollte...entweder/oder, beides Zusammen geht so nicht, entweder jung oder viel Berufserfahrung...



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht ... solche Stellenausschreibungen gibt es. 
Letztens noch gelesen (Sinngemäss wiedergegeben):


z.B. : 
Maschinenbauingenieurin gesucht. 
Jung und Dynamisch damit er/sie zu unserem Team passt. 
Umfangreiche Erfahrungen in Bereichen X, Y und Z sollen Vorhanden sein (Wohlgemerkt X Y und Z stehen für Bereiche für deren erlernen man ein Berufsjahrzeht benötigt)
Mind 2 Jahre Auslandserfahrung im Beruf sind Vorraussetzung (Hallo? Maschinenbauer sind Faul! Wofür soll ich ins Ausland wenn ich hier besser bezahlt werde?)
3 Fremdsprachen sind pflicht (Englisch, Französich, Spanisch und/oder Russisch/Polnisch)

Da habe ich mich gefragt ob die Fremdsprachenkorrespondentin, die sich auf diese Stellenausschreibung bewirbt, mit Nebenfach 
Maschinenbau auch wirklich schon mit 15 ihr Abi gemacht hat weil sie hochbegabt war.

Ich sage dazu immer. Die suchen schon wieder eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau! Nach dem Motto: Unsere Erwartungen können wir, wenn sich keiner meldet, immer noch zurückschrauben.
Die machen sich aber keine Gedanken darüber wie frustrierend für viele Absolventen so eine Ausschreibung ist. So wären wir auch wieder beim Problem der Tanks angekommen.

Soviel dazu.


Nun noch zum Thema:

Tanks müssen auch lernen können. Und weil, wie schon beschrieben, Tanks nun mal eine wichtigere Aufgabe in der Gruppe haben als die DDs brauchen sie länger dafür als ein DD.
Das sollte ein DD denen auch zugestehen. 

Mein Apell an Alle: Gebt Tankneulingen mehr Zeit! Nicht Flamen sondern die Gruppe verlassen, denn ein DD ist schnell gefunden. ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Yarys schrieb:


> Ich tanke jetzt auch schon seit längerem,bekam anfangs aber verdammt oft instant kicks,als ich gesagt habe das ich die ini net in hc kenne,wie soll man da bitte schön die ini kennen lernen?Das selbe gilt für ZG/ZA als die frisch raus waren und ich sagte das ich die inis net kenne --> 1 wipe weil niemand mir was nach mehrmaligem auffordern etwas erklärte kick mit den Worten "mach dd oder hör auf zu spielen ,du bist scheiße als tank" naja seitdem gehe ich fast nurnoch mit der gilde,da kennt man sich niemals mehr rnd...
> 
> mfg



Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn man es nicht kennt. Man kann ja durchaus etwas erklären. Ich nehme es sogar als positiv auf, wenn man das Ganze dann zugibt.

Aber ein wenig Grunderfahrung sollte schon da sein. Auch wenn man nur noch dort EQ bekommt, sollte man nicht sofort Hardmodes betreten.

Aber es gibt all zu viele, die als Neutanks sofort in die Gruppen springen. CC verhindern, nicht unterbrechen, keine Specials. Das geht zulasten der Gruppe.


----------



## Schanni (13. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute
Habe lange hier mitgelesen und festgestellt das es zu unverständniss führt wenn Blizz versucht Tanks/ Heiler zu Motivieren und mit Anreizen zu locken sich den Aufgaben zu stellen.
Also erkläre ich diesen Versuch für gescheitert und es muss ein neues Instrument her. Das gegenteil von Anreizsysteme ist Bestrafung.
Neues System:
Jeder der eine Tank- oder Heilerklasse in der Charliste besitzt muss pro Einloggen einmal eine Ini gehen und seiner Aufgabe nachkommen, der Vorgang startet sofort automatisch nach dem Einloggen in den Account und kann nicht umgangen werden.
Damit die Klassen es jetzt nicht einfach nur durchziehen und sich keine Mühe geben wird der Rüstungsschaden in den Instanzen für diese Klassen vervierfacht.
Weiterhin werden bei einem Wipe den Damagedealer 100 Gold gezahlt, wobei die Kosten vom Heiler und Tank zu tragen sind. Der Heiler trägt die Kosten für einen und der Tank für 2 DD.
Somit sollte die Welt jetzt wieder in Ordnung sein. Die Änderung wird am Mittwoch während der Serverarbeiten eingepflegt.
Bis dahin noch viel Spaß.


----------



## Hosenschisser (14. Mai 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Habe lange hier mitgelesen und festgestellt das es zu unverständniss führt wenn Blizz versucht Tanks/ Heiler zu Motivieren und mit Anreizen zu locken sich den Aufgaben zu stellen.
> *Also erkläre ich diesen Versuch für gescheitert* und es muss ein neues Instrument her.



Dieses Thema hier hier ist längst nicht aussagekräftig. Deshalb erübrigt sich der Rest deines Beitragss leider.


----------



## Pöserpursche (14. Mai 2011)

Die Leute die hier weinen sollten sich sofort nen Tank hochziehen.

Los los, lernt das Tanken. Weinen könnter ja schon.
Sich hier über Goldprobleme aufzuregen... Goldprobleme... Das Wort gibts in WOW quasi nicht mehr sofern man ein wenig Hirn hat.

Uiuiui. Der Tank hatte eine rote Natter in dem Extra Beutel. Wie kann man auf so nen MIST neidisch sein.

Ich tanke schon seit Classic. Bin dankbar für RzdW. 
ENDLICH kann ich mich auch mal als DD anmelden und so brainafk auf die Mobs / Bosse kloppen ohne dafür 1 Stunde zu warten.
Und der Beutel juckt mich nich die Bohne da ich nur noch mit Gildies in HC tanken gehe. Randoms ist ehrlich gesagt meist zum kotzen. Und den Tanks/Heilern die sich wirklich solo random anmelden würde ich sogar 5 Beutel pro HC geben. (aggro DDs die die Marks nicht verstehen (Totenkopf junge) und Movementgünters in irgendwelchen AE sowie reine Unwissenheit über ihre eigene Klasse sowie den Fähigkeiten der Gegner machen es unweigerlich Tanks und Heilern sehr schwer.)


Durch Leute wie dem TE und dem puren Neid (Hauptsache ich hab meinen Spaß) machen das Game immer mehr kaputt.
Am besten Flamt doch gleich im US Forum. Ach ja, vergesst nicht, dazu zu schreiben, das alles ja ach so leicht ist und der Contend seit Monaten clear. Betrifft ja auch die restlichen 99 % aller WoW ler die ja nur noch twinken sind...

So long


----------



## Robbenmeister (14. Mai 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Also erkläre ich diesen Versuch für gescheitert und es muss ein neues Instrument her. Das gegenteil von Anreizsysteme ist Bestrafung.
> Neues System:



lächerlich


----------



## Blackout1091 (14. Mai 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Habe lange hier mitgelesen und festgestellt das es zu unverständniss führt wenn Blizz versucht Tanks/ Heiler zu Motivieren und mit Anreizen zu locken sich den Aufgaben zu stellen.
> Also erkläre ich diesen Versuch für gescheitert und es muss ein neues Instrument her. Das gegenteil von Anreizsysteme ist Bestrafung.
> Neues System:
> ...



Nicht dein Ernst oder?
Weniger Drogen


----------



## dragonfire1803 (14. Mai 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Habe lange hier mitgelesen und festgestellt das es zu unverständniss führt wenn Blizz versucht Tanks/ Heiler zu Motivieren und mit Anreizen zu locken sich den Aufgaben zu stellen.
> Also erkläre ich diesen Versuch für gescheitert und es muss ein neues Instrument her. Das gegenteil von Anreizsysteme ist Bestrafung.
> Neues System:
> ...




Sag mal hast du was getrunken?? Egal was du einnimmst, nimm weniger oder gib was davon ab. 

Tanks und Heiler sollen die Reppkosten für die DDs zahlen bei einem wipe?? Und was ist wenn die DDs einen Boss nicht richtig spielen und man deshalb wiped? Also ich denke da so an den letzten Boss in ZA wo der als Bär immer die am weitesten entfernten Spielern anstürmt, da haben es letztens auch nach vieeelen trys die ranges nicht geschafft darauf zu reagieren.

Und außerdem ist vlt mal jemanden in den Sinn gekommen das viele DDs selber schuld sind das es so wenige Tanks gibt? Warum sollte denn noch jemand tank spielen für randoms nachdem Tanks in weiten teilen von wotlk immer die Fussabtreter waren für diese e-penis-DDs?? Werden da mal die DDs bestraft für? Nein sie sollen nach deinen Vorstellungen auch noch Geld kassieren...ich sage ja nimm bloss weniger ein von deinem Zeug^^


----------



## dragonfire1803 (14. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aber es gibt all zu viele, die als Neutanks sofort in die Gruppen springen. CC verhindern, nicht unterbrechen, keine Specials. Das geht zulasten der Gruppe.



100% sign...auf diese Weise sind letzte Woche 5 Timerun Versuche gescheitert.

Der 346er DK-Tank markt die Ziele für CC und nach erfolgtem CC rennt der mit seinem Tod und Verfall in die Meute um den Rest zu tanken, womit der CC wieder raus ist...ODER der Tank rennt in die Gruppe mit seinem miesem Equip und benutzt garnicht erst Marker oder CC...ODER ich ziehe ständig die Aggro weil der DK wieder einmal keine Marker setzt und auch keine Krankheiten verteilt.
Also was in der letzten Woche über an Tanks aufgetreten sind ist einfach grausig und immer waren es DKs  ...Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das DK schlechte Tanks sind, sondern nur das man gerade am DK am schnellsten sieht ob er Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat oder nicht.


----------



## Schanni (14. Mai 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du was getrunken?? Egal was du einnimmst, nimm weniger oder gib was davon ab.
> 
> Tanks und Heiler sollen die Reppkosten für die DDs zahlen bei einem wipe?? Und was ist wenn die DDs einen Boss nicht richtig spielen und man deshalb wiped? Also ich denke da so an den letzten Boss in ZA wo der als Bär immer die am weitesten entfernten Spielern anstürmt, da haben es letztens auch nach vieeelen trys die ranges nicht geschafft darauf zu reagieren.
> 
> Und außerdem ist vlt mal jemanden in den Sinn gekommen das viele DDs selber schuld sind das es so wenige Tanks gibt? Warum sollte denn noch jemand tank spielen für randoms nachdem Tanks in weiten teilen von wotlk immer die Fussabtreter waren für diese e-penis-DDs?? Werden da mal die DDs bestraft für? Nein sie sollen nach deinen Vorstellungen auch noch Geld kassieren...ich sage ja nimm bloss weniger ein von deinem Zeug^^




hehe da hat ja mein Beitrag richtig getroffen und ich finde es sehr Spannend das Ironie ohne /ignore off nicht erkannt wird ;-')


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> ...



Ironie und Sarkasmus, diese 2 Begriffe sagen dir nichts, oder?


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ironie und Sarkasmus, diese 2 Begriffe sagen dir nichts, oder?



Derulu und Schanni, ich meine ihr vergesst etwas: Wir sind hier bei Buffed. Da wird die Ironie selbst dann noch nicht erkannt, wenn sie nackt vor einem herumtanzt. =D


----------



## Schanni (14. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Derulu und Schanni, ich meine ihr vergesst etwas: Wir sind hier bei Buffed. Da wird die Ironie selbst dann noch nicht erkannt, wenn sie nackt vor einem herumtanzt. =D




Ohja das habe ich auch festgestellt und es macht mir angst das es womöglich Leute gibt die mein Vorschlag für ernst erachten könnten


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

Schanni schrieb:


> Ohja das habe ich auch festgestellt und es macht mir angst das es womöglich Leute gibt die mein Vorschlag für ernst erachten könnten



Ich gebe zu, einen kurzen Augenblick lang hab ich auch blöd geschaut. Aber dann dachte ich, das ist so hirnrissig, das KANN gar nicht ernst gemeint sein


----------



## Problembeere (14. Mai 2011)

Ich etwas skeptisch was das Feature betrifft zumindest solange bis ich hörte, dass die Mount und Pets boe sind  mein armer Schurken kann nun mal weder tanken noch healen.
Anstatt dass ich jetzt aber mehr als 7 Dungeons die Woche mache, stelle ich fest, dass ich mit dem Tank eher weniger mach, nämlich nur noch dann, wenn es auch eine Belohnung dafür gibt. Das gleiche mit dem Heal. Für Items/Punkte gehen wir eh gildenintern, weil wir nicht so viele Leute haben und die Gildenherausforderungen zum Leveln ganz angenehem sind. Außerhalb der Gilde heile/tanke ich dann nur noch, wenn ich den Beutel auch bekomme, 'für umsonst' habe ich gar keine Lust mehr darauf. x)


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, einen kurzen Augenblick lang hab ich auch blöd geschaut. Aber dann dachte ich, das ist so hirnrissig, das KANN gar nicht ernst gemeint sein



Ich bitte dich, der Vorschlag war sowas von übertrieben und überspitzt formuliert, der KANN gar nicht ernst genommen werden. Wenn einem die Ironie mit dem Arsch so ins Gesicht fährt, sollte man sie schon bemerken...was dragonfire1803 sicher auch gemacht hat


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, der Vorschlag war sowas von übertrieben und überspitzt formuliert, der KANN gar nicht ernst genommen werden. Wenn einem die Ironie mit dem Arsch so ins Gesicht fährt, sollte man sie schon bemerken...was dragonfire1803 sicher auch gemacht hat



Das Problem ist eher, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Leute gibt, die sowas tatsächlich ernst meinen könnten.


----------



## Cavulon (14. Mai 2011)

dragonfire1803 schrieb:


> Also was in der letzten Woche über an Tanks aufgetreten sind ist einfach grausig und immer waren es DKs  ...Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das DK schlechte Tanks sind, sondern nur das man gerade am DK am schnellsten sieht ob er Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat oder nicht.



Ohhhhjaaa

Ich spiel selber n Dk...war jetzt ab und zu mal als DD dabei (sonst tank) und dann kam mir n Blut DK entgegen..2 Einhänder, Krankheiten verteilen war ihm ein Fremdwort (hauptsache bei Trash die Armee zünden) und Equip...ohne Worte... 

AAAAAber: Er war lernbereit^^ Hab ihm dann Tips gegeben und ihm geholfen..kein Wipe, alle zufrieden und 3 Tankitems für ihn. Aber es stimmt...der Dk spielt sich zwar einfach, aber man sollte schon wissen was man tut, zum Wohle der Heiler.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Mai 2011)

Ich war nun die letzten Tage mal wieder in einigen heroischen Instanzen Random unterwegs, was ich in dem Maß so seit langer Zeit nicht mehr getan habe. Ein paar Dinge sind mir dabei unmittelbar aufgefallen. Zum einen gibt es aktuell mehr gute Gruppen, also Gruppen, wo alle vernünftig spielen, miteinander umgehen, wo der Schaden paßt, die Heilung und auch der Spaß, als das früher der Fall war. Da waren jedenfalls einige Gruppen dabei, wo es richtig Spaß gemacht hat. Angefangen bei der Begrüßung, Magier und Hexer, die direkt Brunnen und Tisch stellen. Pulls, die vernünftig ablaufen, mit sauberem CC, wenn nötig. Keine Nörgelei, wenn der Heiler mal kurz afk mußte. Aber diese Gruppen waren leider noch zu selten, denn es gibt immernoch zu viel Ausschuß. Wenn beim Betreten einer Instanz schon die Begrüßung ausbleibt, verheißt das schonmal nichts Gutes. DDs, die diese Umgangsform nicht beherrschen, spielen i.d.R. auch genau so, wie man es da vermutet. Da steht man dann eben auch ewig vor dem zweiten Boss in den Schwarzfelshöhlen, weil kein DD sich mal dazu genötigt fühlt, anzusagen, in welchen Strahl er sich stellen wird. Und dann diese Gruppen, wo ich als tank am Ende erster im Schaden bin und mit denen es bei manchen Bossen, z.B. der Admiral in den Todesminen, sehr eng wird, weil nicht richtig gespielt wird. DDs, die vorstürmen und pullen und eben auch sterben. CCs, die nicht richtig gesetzt werden. Unterbrechungsfähigkeiten, die nicht genutzt werden. Sockelplätze, die leer sind, Verzauberungen die fehlen. Leute mit halbem Leben und halbem Mana, die es nicht schaffen, sich verdammt nochmal kurz hinzusetzen. Nein, da wird auf eine HEilung gewartet, vom Heiler, der OOM ist nach einem Kampf, um dann zu warten, bis der sich hinsetzt und wieder voll ist. Und das alles bei DDs. Aber eines hat sich gebessert. Zumindest wird der Tank nicht mehr dumm angemacht, wenn er sich dann über solche DDs beschwert. Mag sein, daß das anderen Tanks anders ergeht, aber bei mir war das bisher okay, bis auf den einen, der mit mir diskutieren wollte, weil er ja selbst einen Palatank spielt und mir sagen wollte, daß das, womit wir die Bosse schon am 09.12. gelegt haben, wäre unnötig. Es gibt also doch auch noch diejenigen, die schlecht spielen und sich aber auch nicht wirklich mal wundern, wieso das Ergebnis manchmal der Geistheiler ist. Ich persönlich halte es ja für unnötig, überzogen und dreist, mit einem Tank, der seine Sache sehr gut macht, darüber zu diskutieren, was er da macht. Auch wenn es eben bedeutet, daß man kurz auf einen CD wartet. Wenn man kurz zuvor einen Boss nicht geschafft hat, weil der Schaden fehlte, sollte man vielleicht eher darüber nachdenken als DD. Da waren jedenfalls Gruppen dabei, wo die Belohnung ganz klar viel zu gering ausfiel. Mit knapp unter 100 Gold sind die Reppkosten zwar locker abgedeckt, aber hinterm Ofen herlocken kann man damit kaum jemanden. Wenn ich zum Beispiel zu Magtheridon gehe, bekomme ich in etwa der Hälfte der Zeit das Fünffache an Gold. Und mal ehrlich, ein Manatrank oder Trank der Tol'vir ist jetzt auch nicht so prall. Unterm Strich beleibt da festzuhalten: Mit der Belohnung ist es gelungen, mich wieder hin und wieder für eine Random Hero zu "begeistern". Wäre diese Belohnung jetzt auch noch wirklich angemessen, würde das aber noch viel häufiger gelingen. Sicherlich kann mit geringer Chance etwas wirklich Lohnendes in dem Beutel sein. Aber eine Dropchance allein bringt da keine dauerhafte Motivation. Und es ist nunmal ja so, daß die Gruppen, wo es wirklich Spaß macht, immernoch eine Minderheit darstellen. Und ich befürchte, daß das wohl eher wieder schlimmer werden wird, je mehr die DDs sich wieder für Imbaroxxor halten und auch so aufführen. Wobei ich eben aktuell sagen muß, daß es eher die wirklich guten DDs waren, die nett waren, geduldig und die auch sauber gespielt haben. Während im Kontrast dazu die Nulpen nur Mist verzapften.


----------



## Anloén (16. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dem Vorposter eigentlich nur zustimmen. Durch das Belohnungssystem geh ich wieder auch mal als Tank Random. Aber was einem da an Gruppen unterkommt ist sehr unterschiedlich und teilweise einfach frustrierend. Thron der Gezeiten haben wir schon in 30 Minuten durchgeschafft. Gestern war ich halt nach 30 Minuten mit der 2ten Mobgruppe fertig ... Generell finde ich es eine Frechheit mit welcher Ausrüstung bzw Schadenszahlen sich manche DDs für Rnd-Hero anmelden. Das ist doch einfach nur eine Zumutung ... Man kann sich doch auch zuerst für die nicht heroische Variante anmelden und dort mal Ausrüstung und Erfahrung sammeln. Hab ich mit meinen Charakteren auch gemacht. Aber nein, frisch 85 und juhuu ich kann schon fast in die Zul Instanzen ...

Dann gibts wieder Gruppen bei denen man sich denkt "Nochmal!"


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Mai 2011)

Schade, dass man nicht serverübergreifend in Gruppen EINLADEN kann.
Wenn das ginge, würde ich mir von jedem guten Spieler die Real-ID holen und dann gezielt wieder anfragen...

Habe aber festgestellt, dass es uhrzeitabhängig ist, wann man welche Leute antrifft. Letzte Woche hatte ich einen Tag frei, morgens trifft man auf wesentlich entspanntere Leute und eher weniger auf Pyro-Mike und CC-Breaker-Horst. Und sollte da etwas schief gehen, dann kommt meist ein "sorry" und beim nächsten Versuch ist alles besser. Nachmittags, kurz nach Schulende, wandelt sich das Blatt und die eher schlimmen Spieler betreten die digitale Welt. Und abends nach 23 Uhr werden die Instanzen auch wieder entspannter und besser.


----------



## bzzzu (16. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Schade, dass man nicht serverübergreifend in Gruppen EINLADEN kann.
> Wenn das ginge, würde ich mir von jedem guten Spieler die Real-ID holen und dann gezielt wieder anfragen...


Also ich weiß ja nicht. Ich würde, selbst wenn serverübergreifendes Einladen ginge, niemals jemandem, den ich gerade erst in einer Instanz begegnet bin, meine RealID geben...nicht mal die Leute aus meiner Gilde, mit denen ich schon seit mehreren Jahren zusammenspiel, haben die, sondern nur meine engsten WoW-Bekannten, die ich auch aus dem RealLife kenne.


----------

